# San Jose Church's 2008 Annual Jamaica and Car Show



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

LowtoyZ Car Club and San Jose Church Presents Annual Car Show

Where: Dameron Park in Hereford, Texas

When: Sunday June 29th, 2008

Setup Time: 8am-12pm Show Time 12-7pm 

Hop will be at 4pm Awards at 6pm

Entry Fee is pre register is $20 day of show $25; Bikes pre register $15 day of show $20
Pre Registration must be Received by June 20th, 2008

ALL PROCEEDS BENIFIT SAN JOSE CHURCH

There will be the following classes: Lowrider, Lowrider Bomb, Lowrider Bikes, Trucks, Imports, Hot Rods, and Classics

1st, 2nd, 3rd Place Trophies
People Choice trophy, Best of Show Trophy, Hop trophy
Plaques for longest distance, most club enties

$300 Cash prize for the Hop winner takes all 

Rules for the hop there will be one class singles and doubles combined
Must be Street to enter hop. Must register by 3pm to hop. 

Come enjoy the food, games, cars, live music

This is a family event no alcohol permitted Hereford Police Dept will be on site

For any question send me a pm


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

interesting whats the hop rules im assuming gotta be street with tags and reg any stipulation on rear bumper height


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

bumper must be under 40" i will have the last say on the decision


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sweet il chain it down to 40 or maybe lower


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 22 2008, 02:44 AM~10227608
> *sweet il chain it down to 40 or maybe lower
> *


Damnit, since you're going, guess I'll have to hop for 2nd place 

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i gonna try to have a hopper ready too :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Mar 22 2008, 09:37 AM~10228898
> *Damnit, since you're going, guess I'll have to hop for 2nd place
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


lets get buzy n bring both :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

last year we only had 2 hoppers


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Sup Brian Hope you have a goodturn out this year man.
post them pics after the show.keep holding it down for the 806 .
West Tejas


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

already during it West Texas Style how you been :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 23 2008, 01:55 PM~10235230
> *last year we only had 2 hoppers
> *


Who all's supposed to show up this year?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

dont know yet i put it on here first and i just finished the flyers and entry forms :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt homies


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ttt for a good show


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 23 2008, 10:23 PM~10238194
> *dont know yet i put it on here first and i just finished the flyers and entry forms  :biggrin:
> *


Get at me for my office addy, or stop by if your in town, or email them if you got them on a comp...I'll pass them around here.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

alright ill have them by the end of the week did you know theres RollerZ Only Amarillo chapter now


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 25 2008, 02:39 PM~10251854
> *alright ill have them by the end of the week did you know theres RollerZ Only Amarillo chapter now
> *


Nope, who?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

they only have 2 members a prez and a v. prez i only seen one car it was orange 60 impala with orange rims


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ill be there for sure


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

already


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

what you gonna bring to the show :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

I should have my Cutlass chippin' a lil bit by then, I don't think the Caddy will be out until next summer.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i gonna bust ass to get the monte out for the show :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Mar 25 2008, 06:57 PM~10254882
> *I should have my Cutlass chippin' a lil bit by then, I don't think the Caddy will be out until next summer.
> *


dam straight my 64s being done before the caddy haha but the cutty may be chippin by then


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

looks like its gonna be a good show


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

im guessing im not going to denver now better go to san bernandino instead then so i can come to visit yall n break the hopper :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 25 2008, 11:24 PM~10256600
> *dam straight my 64s being done before the caddy haha but the cutty may be chippin by then
> *


that's cuz you know you don't wanna fall in love with the caddy and ditch the imp...lol


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

time to make copies of the flyers


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Mar 26 2008, 08:23 AM~10258668
> *that's cuz you know you don't wanna fall in love with the caddy and ditch the imp...lol
> *


haha that caddys like 30ft too long for me makes my 64 look small shoot it makes my dually look small


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 26 2008, 09:56 PM~10264503
> *haha that caddys like 30ft too long for me makes my 64 look small shoot it makes my dually look small
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 26 2008, 10:56 PM~10264503
> *haha that caddys like 30ft too long for me makes my 64 look small shoot it makes my dually look small
> *


:roflmao: Tell the wifey thanks for the speghetti, it was the shit.

While your working on your 64, I can take it to my homies in Rolling Hills, he's gonna do all the metal/body work and paint it....we'll just need to be careful when installing the setup...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

what color you gonna paint it bud :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Mar 27 2008, 07:19 AM~10266767
> *:roflmao: Tell the wifey thanks for the speghetti, it was the shit.
> 
> While your working on your 64, I can take it to my homies in Rolling Hills, he's gonna do all the metal/body work and paint it....we'll just need to be careful when installing the setup...
> *


sounds like a plan gunna get it running this time cos i aint pullin it up on my trailer again dam that shits heavy

are we gunna pull the body n wrap it or just a lay n player


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

you coming out this weekend stevie d


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 27 2008, 10:56 PM~10272926
> *sounds like a plan gunna get it running this time cos i aint pullin it up on my trailer again dam that shits heavy
> 
> are we gunna pull the body n wrap it or just a lay n player
> *


:roflmao: Right, it almost made it to your place. I think, at least for now, it's just gonna be a cruiser/show car. May do a lil reinforcements but it's just goin up and down, no hoppin', no 3 wheelin.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 27 2008, 02:59 PM~10269154
> *what color you gonna paint it bud  :biggrin:
> *


I'm painting it back to the original color, gonna try and find someone to pinstripe and gold leaf it also.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Mar 28 2008, 08:20 AM~10275391
> *I'm painting it back to the original color, gonna try and find someone to pinstripe and gold leaf it also.
> *


give itchy a call hes doing gold leafing now


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 27 2008, 10:25 PM~10273818
> *you coming out this weekend stevie d
> *


na doubt it got my lil1s birthday party 2mora n the hoppers still not ready hopefully next weekend 

just to tempt ya tho


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 28 2008, 12:55 PM~10277775
> *give itchy a call hes doing gold leafing now
> *


is he local may get some on the 64


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 28 2008, 04:49 PM~10278908
> *is he local may get some on the 64
> *


hes out of lubbock ill get you his number


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sweet homie


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

thats looking good stevie


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks bro just gotta get it finished get the batts next week n see what it doo


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk203/w...various1097.jpg

heres a pic of my car


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 29 2008, 04:30 PM~10284899
> *:biggrin: TTT
> *


ill be there in 2 weeks to pass out flyers


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

Gonna try to get something ready this year


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

heres a pic of my car


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

FIRST STREET CUSTOMZ CAN SURE HELP YOU OUT ON YOUR PROJECT
OPEN FOR BUISNESS CALL SAUL 832 279 6280 -WE LIKE G BODYS OR DOWN FOR 
ANY KIND OF AUTOMOTIVE REPAIRS -AUDIO -VIDEO -HYDROS -YOU NAME IT 
THANKS


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:wave: whatz up Saul how you been


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 31 2008, 08:50 PM~10303091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks aight whens it coming over


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

let get it runing first :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

no worries dude let me know


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

gettin ready :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

thanks good looking out latta dee


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 1 2008, 10:13 PM~10312764
> *gettin ready  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


she comming out this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

WHATS UP BRIAN JUST HERE GETTING THE CARS READY -YOU KNOW HOW 
THE LOWRIDER GAME IS --FORTUNATELY FOR US I THINK WILL BE DOING
GOOD AT THE SHOWS THIS YEAR YOU"LL SEE --ALSO WILL NOT BE ABLE TO 
MAKE YOUR SHOW THIS YEAR DUE TO SAME WEEKEND AS DENVER LRM SHOW 
SO SAME ME A SPOT NEXT YEAR -THANKS ---UCE WEST TEXAS MEMBERS WILL BE REPPING HARD LIKE ALWAYS --


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

its kool homie U KNOW ill save you and jesse a spot next year :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

just heard bout this from a homboi!

whats the word for cinco de mayo...any shows that day


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 1 2008, 09:53 PM~10313204
> *she comming out this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


maybe still waiting on my batts gettin the steel to finish the rack in the morning so its a possibility if the batts and the fittings turn up apart from that shes ready ish lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 2 2008, 12:52 PM~10316301
> *maybe still waiting on my batts gettin the steel to finish the rack in the morning so its a possibility if the batts and the fittings turn up apart from that shes ready ish lol
> *


welcome to the 806! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TEXAN_@Mar 31 2008, 02:16 PM~10298371
> * ttt
> *


whats up dog you changed your name!!!

:cheesy: nice myspace!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i dont know if theres a show for cinco de mayo here but if i find somthing ill let you alright homie


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Hey Bryan, the flyer says the entry fee for cars is $20 or $25 day of the show, is that for both the show and the hop? If not, how much is the entry for the hop?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

its for the hop too its on the entry form i guess i didnt put that on the flyer sorry :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

when we gotta pay homie


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

last day to pre-register is june 20th ill bring you a registration form this weekend


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks bro gunna need 2 1 for me n 1 for bud :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 3 2008, 08:26 AM~10323739
> *thanks bro gunna need 2 1 for me n 1 for bud  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

kool what time yall coming out


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 3 2008, 12:50 PM~10325376
> *kool what time yall coming out
> *


probably same as last week... :dunno:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dunno weather dependant lol i may trailer the hopper out just to scare the locals haha but then again most of em are already scared of it  :biggrin: :biggrin: 


fo reals prob be out about 8ish


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

swing by thompson park ill be out there


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2008, 11:50 AM~10316293
> *just heard bout this from a homboi!
> 
> whats the word for cinco de mayo...any shows that day
> *


there a show for cinco de mayo in hereford and they are looking for vendors to go ill get more info for you


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ttt for west texas :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 3 2008, 05:57 PM~10327705
> *there a show for cinco de mayo in hereford and they are looking for vendors to go ill get more info for you
> *



AMARILLO UNIVISION IS SHUTING DOWN TOWN POLK STREET FROM 12-12AM!!!! SAT MAY 3RD!!!

THERE IS A CAR SHOW !!! MORE INFORMATION PLEASE CALL SHE IS LOOKING FOR RESPONSIBLE CLUB TO TAKE PART IN THE ORGANIZATION!!!! SHE IS ON A DEADLINE SO RESPOND PROMPLY PLEASE!

Cinco De Mayo Block Party this year. We are expecting about 15,000 to show up this year. We are going to be having live bands, Mariachi's, Food, Beer, Car Show etc... Please contact me @ (806) 359-8900. Thank You
Susy Munguia
Administrative Assistant
KEYU Univision Amarillo
1616 S. Kentucky, Suite D-130
Amarillo, TX 79103


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 12:48 AM~10332048
> *AMARILLO UNIVISION IS SHUTING DOWN TOWN POLK STREET FROM 12-12AM!!!! SAT MAY 3RD!!!
> 
> THERE IS A CAR SHOW !!!  MORE INFORMATION PLEASE CALL SHE IS LOOKING  FOR RESPONSIBLE CLUB TO TAKE PART IN THE ORGANIZATION!!!! SHE IS ON A DEADLINE SO RESPOND PROMPLY PLEASE!
> ...



LUBBOCK SHOW IS SATURDAY MAY 3RD :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Apr 4 2008, 09:56 AM~10332968
> *LUBBOCK SHOW IS SATURDAY MAY 3RD :biggrin:
> *


damn i assumed it was on sunday!!!! damn date owned!!!!

thats just fucked my weekend up...lol!!!!!

couble bookin gover here :angry:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 12:54 PM~10334872
> *damn i assumed it was on sunday!!!! damn date owned!!!!
> 
> thats just fucked my weekend up...lol!!!!!
> ...


my mom just told me that theres a show in hereford too and to setup a booth is $60 but you one week too register


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

BUD r u gonna hit back bumper or what? :cheesy:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Apr 4 2008, 08:38 PM~10337851
> *BUD r u gonna hit back bumper or what?  :cheesy:
> *


that's the plan lil brother, guess we'll see what happens. I ain't gonna talk no shit till it happens, but if this year is like last year...RJ Customs will come home with 1st and 2nd. And a lotta hurt feelings. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

so what 1 we gunna do homie rekon we could do both in 1 day bumper check in lubbock drive home n bumper check here


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 4 2008, 10:37 PM~10339186
> *so what 1 we gunna do homie rekon we could do both in 1 day bumper check in lubbock drive home n bumper check here
> *


all day everyday right bud


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 4 2008, 10:52 PM~10339746
> *all day everyday right bud
> *


fo sho


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 3 2008, 12:45 PM~10326273
> *dunno weather dependant lol i may trailer the hopper out just to scare the locals haha but then again most of em are already scared of it    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> fo reals prob be out about 8ish
> *



see alot of gumm flaping out of you 3 aint see shit for a years now


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hey stevie that sounds like a challenge


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 31 2008, 08:46 PM~10303044
> *heres a pic of my car
> 
> 
> ...


Hey homie your car looks familiar :0 , Cause there was this vato here that had the same Monte and everything


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 5 2008, 03:49 PM~10342959
> *hey stevie that sounds like a challenge
> *


 :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 5 2008, 05:40 PM~10343214
> *:0
> *


i bought it from a man and lady in hereford


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 5 2008, 05:08 PM~10343395
> *i bought it from a man and lady in hereford
> *


:0 Really.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

It was good meeting you homie  oh my name is Beto by the way :biggrin: .


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k louie_@Apr 5 2008, 03:47 PM~10342953
> *see alot of gumm  flaping out of you 3 aint see shit for a  years now
> *


get ready homie cos its coming out real sooooooon 
















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 5 2008, 03:49 PM~10342959
> *hey stevie that sounds like a challenge
> *



brian get off his dick and fix that raged out monte its been the same for about 4 years now atleast primer that shit :twak:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by k louie_@Apr 6 2008, 07:30 AM~10346509
> *brian get off his dick and fix that raged out monte its been the same for about 4 years now atleast primer that shit :twak:
> *


 :0 Oh Snap :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 6 2008, 12:18 AM~10345739
> *get ready homie cos its coming out real sooooooon
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Brian Someone took my fliers :uh: I handed one out today before I went to car wash and then later when I went outside they where gone  I remember I had them in my hand when I was vacuuming my interior and saw them when I was on my way home and now there gone :angry: so if you could mail me 4 more i'll PM you my address :happysad:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by k louie_@Apr 5 2008, 03:47 PM~10342953
> *see alot of gumm  flaping out of you 3 aint see shit for a  years now
> *



:roflmao: 

Ah shit...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by k louie_@Apr 6 2008, 08:30 AM~10346509
> *brian get off his dick and fix that raged out monte its been the same for about 4 years now atleast primer that shit :twak:
> *


yeah but you wanted this raged out monte in your car club huh


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 6 2008, 06:38 PM~10349528
> *Hey Brian Someone took my fliers :uh: I handed one out today before I went to car wash and then later when I went outside they where gone  I remember I had them in my hand when I was vacuuming my interior and saw them when I was on my way home and now there gone :angry: so if you could mail me 4 more i'll PM you my address :happysad:
> *


pm me your address homie my name is bryan


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 6 2008, 09:54 PM~10351155
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Ah shit...
> *


wuts up chris :wave:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

All this shit talking is funny to me :biggrin: 

What's up Bryan? Hope you have a good turn out homie...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 6 2008, 09:22 PM~10351431
> *All this shit talking is funny to me  :biggrin:
> 
> What's up Bryan? Hope you have a good turn out homie...
> *


haha its layitlow homie what do you expect its only shit talking if ya cant back it up lol


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

me too but you know how some people in amarillo are :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

You have a PM


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 6 2008, 09:18 PM~10351384
> *yeah but you wanted this raged out monte in your car club huh
> *


Oh Snap :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2008, 12:03 PM~10316379
> *whats up dog you changed your name!!!
> 
> :cheesy: nice myspace!!!
> *


i dont know what your talkin about bro


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k louie_@Apr 5 2008, 05:47 PM~10342953
> *see alot of gumm  flaping out of you 3 aint see shit for a  years now
> *


name 1 person who's done shit in the last few years...no one, everyone talkin bout they runnin' Amarillo and can't hit over 20in. Ya'll bringin ya'lls black Monte to Hereford?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 7 2008, 01:09 AM~10352772
> *name 1 person who's done shit in the last few years...no one, everyone talkin bout they runnin' Amarillo and can't hit over 20in. Ya'll bringin ya'lls black Monte to Hereford?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 7 2008, 01:18 AM~10352824
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup bryan


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wutz up bro you comming to the show


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

yeah for sure ima be there


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 7 2008, 12:09 AM~10352772
> *name 1 person who's done shit in the last few years...no one, everyone talkin bout they runnin' Amarillo and can't hit over 20in. Ya'll bringin ya'lls black Monte to Hereford?
> *



I've never talked shit on anyone, sure we had our differences and shit would get a lil heated every once in a while, but we were all DOING something. Those who know whats up know who I'm talking about, right Louie :biggrin: Heard you got a New Escalade, nice. *Good luck to everyone*, I'll be seeing all you guys soon...


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 7 2008, 06:44 AM~10353198
> *I've never talked shit on anyone, sure we had our differences and shit would get a lil heated every once in a while, but we were all DOING something. Those who know whats up know who I'm talking about, right Louie  :biggrin:  Heard you got a New Escalade, nice. Good luck to everyone, I'll be seeing all you guys soon...
> *


I never said you where talkin shit Chris...u know we're good homie. I just meant in general, u comin' to Hereford?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 7 2008, 08:31 AM~10353945
> *I never said you where talkin shit Chris...u know we're good homie. I just meant in general, u comin' to Hereford?
> *



Come on now!!! I never said you said me, I'm saying in general too. Nah bro, wish I could, but I have to be at LRM Denver show...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 7 2008, 10:15 AM~10354750
> *Come on now!!! I never said you said me, I'm saying in general too. Nah bro, wish I could, but I have to be at LRM Denver show...
> *


i was gunna do denver aswell but ive gotta stay here now :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 7 2008, 12:57 PM~10355646
> *i was gunna do denver aswell but ive gotta stay here now  :biggrin:
> *


cuz your serve that ass :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Apr 7 2008, 07:23 AM~10353367
> *
> *


you coming to the show damien


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 7 2008, 12:15 PM~10354750
> *Come on now!!! I never said you said me, I'm saying in general too. Nah bro, wish I could, but I have to be at LRM Denver show...
> *


aight, it's just that you quoted me, so I thought you figured it was directed at u...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: wutz up bud


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 7 2008, 03:01 PM~10356246
> *:biggrin: wutz up bud
> *


Nuffin' chillin, went and picked up my paint sample for the Cutty at lunch. Hopefully have it repainted before the show...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

im sure ill have mine PRIMERED by then


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 7 2008, 03:21 PM~10356461
> *im sure ill have mine PRIMERED by then
> *


Mine should too, I'm just hoping to have it painted...lol


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

when you get your rims whos gonna put the tires on for you


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 7 2008, 03:59 PM~10356701
> *when you get your rims whos gonna put the tires on for you
> *


The homie at Peerless...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

how much do they charge


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

depends if i take em in for ya lol :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 7 2008, 05:42 PM~10357636
> *depends if i take em in for ya lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

well how much do you get them for


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 7 2008, 02:26 PM~10355911
> *you coming to the show damien
> *


If i dont go to Denver this year, Ill check it out. Kinda sucks that they changed the dates this year.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

yup it sure does


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dunno lol you just want em fitted or supplied aswell as hes the cheapest in town they hooked my range up with my 22s


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i was gonna order some 13's from homeboyz and they dont come with tires


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 7 2008, 09:23 PM~10360729
> *i was gonna order some 13's from homeboyz and they dont come with tires
> *



What you looking for homie, all chrome? $349 with tires brand new up here...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

who sells them


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

there ya go homie


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 7 2008, 11:41 PM~10360935
> *What you looking for homie, all chrome? $349 with tires brand new up here...
> *


damn, that's good, but add $80-$100 for shipping from CO.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 7 2008, 10:02 PM~10361144
> *who sells them
> *


Talk to olds fanatic in the wheel forum :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

stevie do you have any more pics


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

Yo Im tring to be there hopefully my uncle suppose to be there to with some other clubs to serve some folks we'll see.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

now dont go braggin and they not show up ant :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 8 2008, 02:51 PM~10365084
> *stevie do you have any more pics
> *


he does, but they're top secret hush hush


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 8 2008, 03:11 PM~10366030
> *now dont go braggin and they not show up ant  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 8 2008, 03:41 PM~10366201
> *he does, but they're top secret hush hush
> *


 :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 8 2008, 04:41 PM~10366201
> *he does, but they're top secret hush hush
> *


is she coming out this weekend


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm just saying what my uncle told me because every one knows stevie in lowriding I guess.Because everybody nearby wants a piece of the action,but no matter what I'm still going to rep my car club and amarillo no matter what.So everybody in ama needs to step their game up on the realist level.You know that we already got a bad rep in lowriding so this is the year to bring it or be put in the place.Also by the way it's not braging; that I don't do just stating the truth from my uncle,that they were coming but if it's just street that it's not really hopping that's what the other car clubs said,but max is still coming.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hey ant you going to the show on may 3rd on polk street


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

well i hope that they do come to the show i would like to see some good hopping action this year at the show


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dunno if shes gunna be out this weekend still waiting for my batts n fittings i may just get some localy n use em for buds car when my others turn up dunno yet apart from that shes ready just gotta break the front coils in bleed the brakes fitt the batts wire it up fit the last pump n see what it dooo :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 8 2008, 08:31 PM~10368687
> *well i hope that they do come to the show i would like to see some good hopping action this year at the show
> *


 :0 I would to  :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 8 2008, 10:37 PM~10369214
> *:0 I would to   :biggrin:
> *


your fyers are going out in the morning


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 8 2008, 10:34 PM~10369198
> *dunno if shes gunna be out this weekend still waiting for my batts n fittings i may just get some localy n use em for buds car when my others turn up dunno yet apart from that shes ready just gotta break the front coils in bleed the brakes fitt the batts wire it up fit the last pump n see what it dooo  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 8 2008, 11:34 PM~10369198
> *dunno if shes gunna be out this weekend still waiting for my batts n fittings i may just get some localy n use em for buds car when my others turn up dunno yet apart from that shes ready just gotta break the front coils in bleed the brakes fitt the batts wire it up fit the last pump n see what it dooo  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 9 2008, 01:33 PM~10373539
> *
> *


any batteries yet


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

nope not yet i may be going to vegas n cali this weekend dunno yet


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: dont forget to take pics if you go


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 8 2008, 09:54 PM~10369383
> *your fyers are going out in the morning
> *


 :0 cool thanks


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

give yall heads on CINCO IN AMARILLO!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 9 2008, 05:44 PM~10375509
> *give yall heads on CINCO IN AMARILLO!
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

what up brian
I'm down for this show this year!
got to represent west texas to the fullest!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

already i passed by your casa the other day but didnt know if you were home hows the hopper art


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

what up bud and brian bout time sum one does it big


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm going to try to go to the show on polk only because it's a $500 up for grabs so there might be some nice cars there,the other reason why I might not go is because there is no hop but you'll never no I might still go to show my car club name to let them no that there are other clubs here too.


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 9 2008, 11:01 PM~10379120
> *already i passed by your casa the other day but didnt know if you were home hows the hopper art
> *


hoppers good just need more work done to get down


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9+Apr 10 2008, 11:14 AM~10381253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey bobby let bobby know stevie d is calling him out and we will be there for the cinco de mayo show in hereford aint that right stevie


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i aint callin no 1 out i dont need to my reputation procceds me im out to put my car on the bumper :biggrin: so have you decided where were measuring the rear bumpers from the inside edge or the outside edge


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

from the middle of the bumper


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

aight that means i can probably loosen the chains 1 inch which should give me around 3more in the front


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Apr 10 2008, 12:14 PM~10381253
> *what up bud and brian bout time sum one does it big
> *


What up Joseph? Hey I saw your lil bro today, so you are going to Hereford afterall? 

Bryan, this is gonna turn into a hell of a hop, may need to break it into different classes... :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 10 2008, 03:57 PM~10384235
> *What up Joseph? Hey I saw your lil bro today, so you are going to Hereford afterall?
> 
> Bryan, this is gonna turn into a hell of a hop, may need to break it into different classes...  :biggrin:
> *


single n double meens more cash money tho bro


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ive been thinking bout that and we will see how many hoppers i have on the day of the show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

it depends if i get the frame on in time get it dialed in real good i'll be there


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

I HEAR PINKY AND THE BRAIN TALKING BOUT TAKING OVER THE WORLD OR TEXAS, IT AIN'T THAT E-Z


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wuz up bobby who having the cinco de mayo show in hereford


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

NOTHING JUST CHILLIN MY BRO SAID THERE WAS SOME HATERS TALKING SHIT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

nobody talking shit we are just trying to get some hopping going on up here


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

YA I AM UPGRADING SOME PART ON THE TRUCK AND SOLD MY BATTERIES I WILL TRY TO GET SOME NEW ONE ASAP BUT ON JUNE 1ST TEXAS MADE IS PUTTING ON A CAR SHOW TOO


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

is there gonna be a hop


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

YA I DON'T KNOW HOW MUCH MONEY YET


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: keep me posted


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

YA


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOBBY RODRIGUEZ_@Apr 10 2008, 10:09 PM~10386594
> *NOTHING JUST CHILLIN MY BRO SAID THERE WAS SOME HATERS TALKING SHIT
> *


ain't nothin' here yet to hate on homie...


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Apr 10 2008, 09:54 PM~10386440
> *it depends if i get the frame on in time get it dialed in real good i'll be there
> *


got 11 weeks maan, I thought your car's been done for like 2 years now. You always said, you where just waiting for someone to do something...now your frames not done? Come on maan...


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

FROM WHAT I HEAR PEOPLE WANT TO TAKE OVER BUT NO CAR IS DONE


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 11 2008, 07:36 AM~10389528
> *ain't nothin' here yet to hate on homie...
> *



U SHOULD BRING THEN SING IT


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha this is gettin fun 

bobby is that you with the ranger 

all i know is ima be ready ,just make sure the rest of ya are


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOBBY RODRIGUEZ_@Apr 11 2008, 10:00 AM~10389642
> *FROM WHAT I HEAR PEOPLE WANT TO TAKE OVER BUT NO CAR IS DONE
> *


will be by Hereford... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 11 2008, 09:37 AM~10390323
> *haha this is gettin fun
> 
> bobby is that you with the ranger
> ...




NO, I HAVE THE S-10


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 11 2008, 09:47 AM~10390392
> *will be by Hereford... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





I AM ALL WAYS HERE


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOBBY RODRIGUEZ_@Apr 11 2008, 12:05 PM~10390530
> *I AM ALL WAYS HERE
> *


Alright homie, I'll get at you when my car's ready, I'm sure we'll meet up all throught the summer. 1st round of beer is on me... :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

damn look what i started


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 11 2008, 10:37 AM~10390323
> *haha this is gettin fun
> 
> bobby is that you with the ranger
> ...


stevie chris is the one with the ranger his in lubbock


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

damnit this sounds like it's going to be a good show wished we could make it out there but i know Bud or Bryan are going to post pics right Guys.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Apr 11 2008, 02:21 PM~10391586
> *damnit this sounds like it's going to be a good show wished  we could make it out there but i know Bud or Bryan are going to post pics right Guys.
> *


oh yeah, we should have pics and videos...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Apr 11 2008, 01:21 PM~10391586
> *damnit this sounds like it's going to be a good show wished  we could make it out there but i know Bud or Bryan are going to post pics right Guys.
> *


come on homie  and i will post pics


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOBBY RODRIGUEZ_@Apr 11 2008, 12:04 PM~10390525
> *NO, I HAVE THE S-10
> *


ya'll are or where from Low n Slow right? Are you the dude with the shaved head and ponytail?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

nah thats his brother micheal and yes they used to be with Low N Slo


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 11 2008, 02:42 PM~10391797
> *nah thats his brother micheal and yes they used to be with Low N Slo
> *


okay, I'm just tryin' to figure out who's who...


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Is the S-10 one that hopped in LBK last year?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 11 2008, 12:14 PM~10391518
> *damn look what i started
> *


fo reals haha


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

is a red one with a white top i think it hopped at tte show in may at lubbock


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i remember it now im just trying to work out whos who innit 

bobby was you the dude i was speaking to at the show in amarillo last year you had a dropped burban or summat on wires


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Apr 11 2008, 02:27 PM~10392192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that has to be one of his brothers


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i cant remember his name :dunno:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

its either ronnie or micheal


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dunno


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

does he have his head shaved with a pony tail in the back and a pierced lip


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

na


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

then it was ronnie that you talked too then


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 11 2008, 08:41 AM~10389550
> *got 11 weeks maan, I thought your car's been done for like 2 years now. You always said, you where just waiting for someone to do something...now your frames not done? Come on maan...
> *


that cars not runin its the rootbeer brown one im wrkn on


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Apr 11 2008, 03:49 PM~10392946
> *that cars not runin its the rootbeer brown one im wrkn on
> *


and ive been waitn no ones came out wit shit i got bored parted out my shit wasted all the money on the strip club but im comin back n ready for sum action


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Apr 11 2008, 04:49 PM~10392946
> *that cars not runin its the rootbeer brown one im wrkn on
> *


ooooh okay, hopefully you'll get it out in time, if you need parts, hit up Stevie... you still rockin' BMH?


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

bmh is all i fuck with alright ill hit him up atleast i didnt sell the adex


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

already this is gonna be a hell of a show what yall think


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 11 2008, 01:29 PM~10392228
> *i remember it now im just trying to work out whos who innit
> 
> bobby was you the dude i was speaking to at the show in amarillo last year you had a dropped burban or summat on wires
> *




NO I'AM THE ONE WITH THE BLACK NAVAGATOR


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Apr 11 2008, 04:55 PM~10392981
> *bmh is all i fuck with alright ill hit him up atleast i didnt sell the adex
> *


If you decide you want to...hit me up :biggrin: 

Hey off subject, but how'd that racing ticket hit u? Not too bad I hope...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hey bud how much will the insurance go up with 2 speeding tickets in the same week :angry: fukin state troopers


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 11 2008, 06:07 PM~10393462
> *hey bud how much will the insurance go up with 2 speeding tickets in the same week  :angry: fukin state troopers
> *


you'll be aight, take defensive driving for one, and see if they'll give you deffered adjudication for the other, if not you've got till your policy renews to worry bout it. You should be good.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

aight


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 11 2008, 03:04 PM~10393040
> *already this is gonna be a hell of a show what yall think
> *


will be if every1 turns up who saiz there gunna :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

thats what i was thinkin


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOBBY RODRIGUEZ_@Apr 11 2008, 03:51 PM~10393353
> *NO I'AM THE ONE WITH THE BLACK NAVAGATOR
> *


cool im the 1 with the black range rover


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 12 2008, 09:25 AM~10398130
> *cool im the 1 with the black range rover
> *




YA I KNOW


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 11 2008, 08:28 PM~10394862
> *you'll be aight, take defensive driving for one, and see if they'll give you deffered adjudication for the other, if not you've got till your policy renews to worry bout it. You should be good.
> *


beside going to jail and tow fee not too bad we'll see when i go to court :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

back up to the top homies


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

stevie what tyme you comming out tomorrow


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dunno usual i guess hoppers not done as the batts didnt turn up today like they were supposed :angry: to apart from that its ready :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

so we got to wait till next to see it


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

yep


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: lets see how many people come out tonight


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 12 2008, 11:26 PM~10402485
> *:0
> *


hey beto you get those flyers


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 12 2008, 10:56 PM~10402693
> *hey beto you get those flyers
> *


yep got them friday :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

aight when you gonna come kick it wih us in amarillo


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 12 2008, 11:43 PM~10403035
> *aight when you gonna come kick it wih us in amarillo
> *


when I get a job and have the money to fill up my car  :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ahh come on homie roll out we will look afta ya homie


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: you need to come so you can see how the yellow city does it


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOBBY RODRIGUEZ_@Apr 10 2008, 07:56 PM~10386470
> *I HEAR PINKY AND THE BRAIN TALKING BOUT TAKING OVER THE WORLD OR TEXAS, IT AIN'T THAT E-Z
> *



:roflmao: At this statement ^ and this topic....


Whats Up Bobby?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Apr 13 2008, 02:04 PM~10405861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will homie


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

aight :thumbsup:


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 10 2008, 02:24 PM~10383377
> *wuz up how are the cars
> man fool just come out
> hey bobby let bobby know stevie d is calling him out and we will be there for the cinco de mayo show in hereford aint that right stevie
> *



SOMEBODY WANTS TO SEE MY TRUCK HOP AND I AM NOT SCARED OF COMPETITION


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOBBY RODRIGUEZ_@Apr 13 2008, 11:06 PM~10408881
> *SOMEBODY WANTS TO SEE MY TRUCK HOP AND I AM NOT SCARED OF COMPETITION
> *


The GP's done, the Cutty's went in today...we'll see you in Hereford. It's a no booze show, so I'll buy you a coca-cola when Bryan introduces us homie...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 13 2008, 08:57 PM~10408814
> *aight  :thumbsup:
> *


  . So whats everyone up to


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 13 2008, 09:09 PM~10408904
> *The GP's done, the Cutty's went in today...we'll see you in Hereford. It's a no booze show, so I'll buy you a coca-cola when Bryan introduces us homie...
> *




COOL WILL CHECK IT OUT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wut it dew bobby


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOBBY RODRIGUEZ_@Apr 13 2008, 09:06 PM~10408881
> *SOMEBODY WANTS TO SEE MY TRUCK HOP AND I AM NOT SCARED OF COMPETITION
> *


my old gp on 8 batts the new1s got more hope your all ready :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOBBY RODRIGUEZ_@Apr 10 2008, 08:42 PM~10386985
> *YA I AM UPGRADING SOME PART ON THE TRUCK AND SOLD MY BATTERIES I WILL TRY TO GET SOME NEW ONE ASAP BUT ON JUNE 1ST TEXAS MADE IS PUTTING ON A CAR SHOW TOO
> *


we sell batts $90 a piece how many you need


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

you get your batts


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 14 2008, 06:32 AM~10410700
> *my old gp on 8 batts the new1s got more hope your all ready  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good :biggrin:  can't wait to see it in action :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 14 2008, 11:42 AM~10412273
> *that looks good :biggrin:   can't wait to see it in action :biggrin:
> *


beto thats the old one when he lived in the United Kingdom


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 14 2008, 07:32 AM~10410700
> *my old gp on 8 batts the new1s got more hope your all ready  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


stevie thats how i want to build the hopping stick like in the pic


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 14 2008, 11:11 AM~10412552
> *beto thats the old one when he lived in the United Kingdom
> *


the new1s got a few more tricks done oh n 6 more batts :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

heres a little something for them haters stevie


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 14 2008, 12:01 PM~10412964
> *the new1s got a few more tricks done oh n 6 more batts  :biggrin:
> *


Orale I remember now :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

so when you coming beto


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 14 2008, 11:11 AM~10412552
> *beto thats the old one when he lived in the United Kingdom
> *


yeah I had to remember :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 14 2008, 12:26 PM~10413150
> *so when you coming beto
> *


IDK :dunno:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

you coming to the show


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

LOL, had a lotta looky loos last night...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 14 2008, 12:34 PM~10413210
> *you coming to the show
> *


you bet i'm coming to the show :biggrin: I'm trying to figure out how much I need for gas


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

prob not as much as il need at 4mpg towing lol


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 14 2008, 12:24 PM~10413132
> *heres a little something for them haters stevie
> 
> 
> ...





LOOKS GOOD!! IM NOT HATING


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 14 2008, 06:34 AM~10410712
> *we sell batts $90 a piece how many you need
> *



HOW MANY CCA ON THE BATTS


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: 


all that shit talking hes doing BIG WILLY hoped all over that shit sunday so much for scareing the locals get that trailer queen off lets see what it do or is it 
"in the making for next sumer"
ps give chearleader brian some pam pams!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by k louie_@Apr 14 2008, 05:49 PM~10415789
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> all that shit talking hes doing  BIG WILLY hoped all over that shit sunday so much  for scareing the locals get that trailer queen off lets see what it do or is it
> "in the making for next sumer"
> ...


 :0 :0 Oh Snap


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 14 2008, 04:14 PM~10414916
> *prob not as much as il need at 4mpg towing lol
> *


 :biggrin: And I'm trying to get everything together on my ranfla so I can show how Clovis gets down :biggrin:


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by k louie_@Apr 14 2008, 05:49 PM~10415789
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> all that shit talking hes doing  BIG WILLY hoped all over that shit sunday so much  for scareing the locals get that trailer queen off lets see what it do or is it
> "in the making for next sumer"
> ...




BIG WILLY YOU HOLDING IT DOWN FOR A-TOWN


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOBBY RODRIGUEZ_@Apr 14 2008, 05:36 PM~10415683
> *HOW MANY CCA ON THE BATTS
> *


910cca


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k louie_@Apr 14 2008, 05:49 PM~10415789
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> all that shit talking hes doing  BIG WILLY hoped all over that shit sunday so much  for scareing the locals get that trailer queen off lets see what it do or is it
> "in the making for next sumer"
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: whens ya monte coming out homie ,as for willy clowning me 10" isnt worth gettin off the trailer but yall will see next weekend just remember i told ya so


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 14 2008, 11:13 AM~10412575
> *stevie thats how i want to build the hopping stick like in the pic
> *


im gunna build a set of sticks tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

I'm gone 10 minutes and you're already on LIL...lol 

Started the cutty frame today :biggrin: :bigrin:

at this rate, they'll both be hurtin' feelings come Hereford...


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 14 2008, 08:23 PM~10417355
> *I'm gone 10 minutes and you're already on LIL...lol
> 
> Started the cutty frame today :biggrin: :bigrin:
> ...



WHY WOULD FEELINGS BE HURT IF U CAN'T HOP THEN U CAN'T HOP :uh:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 14 2008, 08:23 PM~10417355
> *I'm gone 10 minutes and you're already on LIL...lol
> 
> Started the cutty frame today :biggrin: :bigrin:
> ...


still cant see properly gunna be sore in the morning homie lol no stopping tho gunna get the rear half wrapped 2mora along with a set of sticks


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

monte will be out sooner than you think homie :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 14 2008, 10:48 PM~10418852
> *monte will be out sooner than you think homie  :biggrin:
> *


do you still want that frame done homie


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hell yeah im gonna go to the best in amarillo cuz i dont want to be called a chipper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

aight homie


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOBBY RODRIGUEZ_@Apr 14 2008, 10:35 PM~10417491
> *WHY WOULD FEELINGS BE HURT IF U CAN'T HOP THEN U CAN'T HOP :uh:
> *


You and I know that, but a lot of people think if they have a pump to the front they can hop...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

stevie do you vol 14 of truucha


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 15 2008, 07:10 AM~10419956
> *You and I know that, but a lot of people think if they have a pump to the front they can hop...
> *





only if you can get over 45in in a single pump, and people has all ready seen it im not just talking about it


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

he has the highest up here and he hit it MY SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOBBY RODRIGUEZ_@Apr 15 2008, 04:40 PM~10423048
> *only if you can get over 45in in a single pump, and people has all ready seen it im not just talking about it
> *


I've heard of people saying they hit that, but I still haven't seen it on the stick. Hopefully all of us will hit good #'s and have a good time :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 15 2008, 03:52 PM~10423118
> *I've heard of people saying they hit that, but I still haven't seen it on the stick. Hopefully all of us will hit good #'s and have a good time  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 15 2008, 02:52 PM~10423118
> *I've heard of people saying they hit that, but I still haven't seen it on the stick. Hopefully all of us will hit good #'s and have a good time  :biggrin:
> *



Well I've witnessed Bobby hit that, numerous times...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 15 2008, 05:15 PM~10423234
> *Well I've witnessed Bobby hit that, numerous times...
> *


whats up fool. Did you need that logo anytime soon?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2008, 03:16 PM~10423244
> *whats up fool. Did you need that logo anytime soon?
> *



It's all good bro, take your time. Got a lot of other things to get done before that  

Damn bro I wish you would have known about that show your hosting in amarillo earlier, I would have put a page for the flyer in the next issue, but it's already going to print...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hey blvd how can we get some magazines out here


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 15 2008, 03:23 PM~10423276
> *hey blvd how can we get some magazines out here
> *



I'll take you some bro, I'm going to be out there soon. You know anybody that wants to sell them hit me up. Also, the next few issues will become more available, nationwide uffin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: are you gonna have copies # 2


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 15 2008, 04:27 PM~10423305
> *I'll take you some bro, I'm going to be out there soon. You know anybody that wants to sell them hit me up. Also, the next few issues will become more available, nationwide  uffin:
> *



daaaaamn bro you gonna swing my lubbock too? i still need one


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 15 2008, 02:52 PM~10423118
> *I've heard of people saying they hit that, but I still haven't seen it on the stick. Hopefully all of us will hit good #'s and have a good time  :biggrin:
> *





 IT'S ALL RIGHT IF YOU NEVER BEEN IN A SHOW, BUT U KNOW ME AND FAMILY BUILT ALL OF OUR STUFF :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOBBY RODRIGUEZ_@Apr 15 2008, 06:29 PM~10424665
> *      IT'S ALL RIGHT IF YOU NEVER BEEN IN A SHOW, BUT U KNOW ME AND FAMILY BUILT ALL OF OUR STUFF :biggrin:
> *



uffin: 

What's up Bobby, tell Sweet and Micheal I said hi, haven't talked to them in a while. How's Ronnie?


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOBBY RODRIGUEZ_@Apr 15 2008, 06:29 PM~10424665
> *      IT'S ALL RIGHT IF YOU NEVER BEEN IN A SHOW, BUT U KNOW ME AND FAMILY BUILT ALL OF OUR STUFF :biggrin:
> *



And me :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Apr 15 2008, 03:44 PM~10423404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have copies of #1 & #2 by the end of next week, I'll get em to you...


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 15 2008, 06:42 PM~10424743
> *uffin:
> 
> What's up Bobby, tell Sweet and Micheal I said hi, haven't talked to them in a while. How's Ronnie?
> *





 ALL RIGHT, EVERYBODY READS (LAY IT LOW) AND THERE ALL DOING GOOD


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Apr 15 2008, 06:42 PM~10424746
> *And me :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 WHAT'S UP

:biggrin: YA OF COURSE BIO HAZARD TOO, SO WHAT U THINK ABOUT THE CUTTY THAT SHOULD BE DONE, U GOING TO SHOW THEM WHAT A CUTTY SHOULD DO


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 15 2008, 03:27 PM~10423305
> *I'll take you some bro, I'm going to be out there soon. You know anybody that wants to sell them hit me up. Also, the next few issues will become more available, nationwide  uffin:
> *


I'll sell some here in clovis


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOBBY RODRIGUEZ_@Apr 15 2008, 07:36 PM~10425187
> *WHAT'S UP
> 
> :biggrin:  YA OF COURSE BIO HAZARD TOO, SO WHAT U THINK ABOUT THE CUTTY THAT SHOULD BE DONE, U GOING TO SHOW THEM WHAT A CUTTY SHOULD DO
> *



Will see what happens


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOBBY RODRIGUEZ_@Apr 15 2008, 08:29 PM~10424665
> *      IT'S ALL RIGHT IF YOU NEVER BEEN IN A SHOW, BUT U KNOW ME AND FAMILY BUILT ALL OF OUR STUFF :biggrin:
> *


I've been to shows and seen pics of the ones I haven't been too, I've seen people from Dallas, Odessa, San Angelo, AZ, CA, El Paso, Houston, all hit them inches, never seen someone in the Panhandle do it. As far as building, me and my newest family are building ours also


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 15 2008, 09:41 PM~10426604
> *I've been to shows and seen pics of the ones I haven't been too, I've seen people from Dallas, Odessa, San Angelo, AZ, CA, El Paso, Houston, all hit them inches, never seen someone in the Panhandle do it. As far as building, me and my newest family are building ours also
> *


 :0 can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

gunna be a good show gunna have our work cut out tho only just started buds frame


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

puttin' in some work last night


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 15 2008, 07:45 PM~10424768
> *
> I'll have copies of #1 & #2 by the end of next week, I'll get em to you...
> *


i appreciate that bro


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 16 2008, 01:30 PM~10430498
> *puttin' in some work last night
> 
> 
> ...



awww shit yall doing big things up in amarillo huh!!!! i know where my cars are going 

whats up BUD!!!!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Apr 16 2008, 03:12 PM~10430735
> *awww shit yall doing big things up in amarillo huh!!!! i know where my cars are going
> 
> whats up BUD!!!!
> *


what's up lil bro? So you makin' it to this show?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 15 2008, 09:41 PM~10426604
> *I've been to shows and seen pics of the ones I haven't been too, I've seen people from Dallas, Odessa, San Angelo, AZ, CA, El Paso, Houston, all hit them inches, never seen someone in the Panhandle do it. As far as building, me and my newest family are building ours also
> *





 THAT COOL BUT, THERE IS A LOT OF HOPPER'S IN THE PANHANDLE
AND ALL AROUND WEST TEXAS


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOBBY RODRIGUEZ_@Apr 16 2008, 04:19 PM~10431646
> * THAT COOL BUT, THERE IS A LOT OF HOPPER'S IN THE PANHANDLE
> AND ALL AROUND WEST TEXAS
> *


i saw bobbys truck hit 48" the same day i was hopping it my car hit 34" single pump i did my own work too and i was 19 yrs old at the time on a budget :biggrin: and you can see my car on the rolln dvd in odessa


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Apr 16 2008, 03:39 PM~10431764
> *i saw bobbys truck hit 48" the same day i was hopping it my car hit 34" single pump i did my own work too and i was 19 yrs old at the time on a budget :biggrin: and you can see my car on the rolln dvd in odessa
> *



That was tight putting it down for west Texas


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Apr 16 2008, 05:39 PM~10431764
> *i saw bobbys truck hit 48" the same day i was hopping it my car hit 34" single pump i did my own work too and i was 19 yrs old at the time on a budget :biggrin: and you can see my car on the rolln dvd in odessa
> *


I was at that show too, wasn't that year before last? If I remember correctly you hit 26".... of course I may not remember correctly :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 16 2008, 05:00 PM~10432324
> *I was at that show too, wasn't that year before last? If I remember correctly you hit 26".... of course I may not remember correctly  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






NO, I TIED FOR 3RD IT WAS IN THE 30"S, BUT THAT'S COOL I KNOW I WILL WIN SOME AND LOSE SOME BUT THAT'S THE WAY IN WEST TEXAS AND THE PANHANDLE
IF WE DIDN'T HAVE COMPETITION IT WOULD NOT BE FUN


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

no it was 34" in hereford 26 in odessa it wasnt workn that day but im not cryn bout it shit atleast i was tryn to rep for tha atown thats all i care bout you gotta crawl before u walk


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Apr 16 2008, 06:17 PM~10433023
> *no it was 34" in hereford 26 in odessa it wasnt workn that day but im not cryn bout it shit atleast i was tryn to rep for tha atown thats all i care bout you gotta crawl before u walk
> *




I DIDN'T VIDEO TAPE IT


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOBBY RODRIGUEZ_@Apr 16 2008, 06:01 PM~10432886
> *NO, I TIED FOR 3RD IT WAS IN THE 30"S, BUT THAT'S COOL I KNOW I WILL WIN SOME AND LOSE SOME BUT THAT'S THE WAY IN WEST TEXAS AND THE PANHANDLE
> IF WE DIDN'T HAVE COMPETITION IT WOULD NOT BE FUN
> *


im feeling ya there bro its all good fun


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 16 2008, 09:36 PM~10434634
> *im feeling ya there bro its all good fun
> *


Sup, Stevie... I heard you brought the car out this past week-end. Good move not pul;lin it off for Knee-highs.... The vid link was sick of it hoppin... Black Magic...State to state in 08'.... nicccccaaaa

When you ready to come back and work, gettin behind again PLAYER :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 16 2008, 09:52 PM~10435338
> *Sup, Stevie... I heard you brought the car out this past week-end. Good move not pul;lin it off for Knee-highs.... The vid link was sick of it hoppin... Black Magic...State to state in 08'.... nicccccaaaa
> 
> When you ready to come back and work, gettin behind again PLAYER :0
> *


 sup homie whenever you need me bro just holla im gettin bored working on my own i end up talking to myself haha 

swapped out them coils now like we discussed il send ya the new vid when i download it


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

up


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 16 2008, 02:23 PM~10430819
> *what's up lil bro? So you makin' it to this show?
> *



yeah if im not in albuquerque :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Apr 17 2008, 02:26 PM~10439205
> *yeah if im not in albuquerque  :biggrin:
> *


uh oh, again?


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 17 2008, 02:20 PM~10439558
> *uh oh, again?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 17 2008, 06:50 PM~10441290
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Whats up everyone I think I may finally have a job  so if I get the days off I want I may take trip out to your neck of the woods :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sweet homie your always welcome


----------



## sitting low (Apr 15, 2008)

Ya Talk Alot Of Shit When U Get Ur Shit For Free!!!!!  A LOWER Rider Is All About U Put All Ur Time And Love Into It,U Work For It!!!!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sitting low_@Apr 17 2008, 08:31 PM~10442602
> *Ya Talk Alot Of Shit When U Get Ur Shit For Free!!!!!                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    A  LOWER Rider Is All About U Put All Ur Time And Love Into  It,U Work For It!!!!!!
> *


who gets what for free and whos talking shit ,post up ya car homie so we can see if your a lower rider :biggrin:


----------



## sitting low (Apr 15, 2008)

Aren't U Getting Sponsered!!!!! BY BLACK MAGIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sitting low_@Apr 17 2008, 08:31 PM~10442602
> *Ya Talk Alot Of Shit When U Get Ur Shit For Free!!!!!                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    A  LOWER Rider Is All About U Put All Ur Time And Love Into  It,U Work For It!!!!!!
> *


that maybe true homie but you can least catch a break once in a while  .


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 17 2008, 08:30 PM~10442595
> *sweet homie your always welcome
> *


yep I know :biggrin:


----------



## sitting low (Apr 15, 2008)

I've Seen That Backyard Customs And They Do Everything Themselves. One Thing About This Car Club They Don't Clown On U,They Always Help U Out When Ur Trouble,THAT'S A Car Club!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sitting low_@Apr 17 2008, 08:45 PM~10442763
> *I've Seen That Backyard Customs And They Do Everything Themselves. One Thing About This Car Club They Don't Clown On U,They Always Help U Out When Ur Trouble,THAT'S A Car Club!
> *


I think thats how all car clubs should be  , But some aren't  .


----------



## sitting low (Apr 15, 2008)

That Guy Chris From Lubbock Has Come From Along Ways,But He's Doing Good!


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sitting low_@Apr 17 2008, 09:45 PM~10442763
> *I've Seen That Backyard Customs And They Do Everything Themselves. One Thing About This Car Club They Don't Clown On U,They Always Help U Out When Ur Trouble,THAT'S A Car Club!
> *


who is diz :biggrin: hey stevie i got those pics for you i post them up sat ive been in hereford working on the monte :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WHATS CRACKIN!!!!


NEED SOME 806 LUV IN AMARILLO FOR " DIA DE NINO!!!"


PASS THE WORD! FOR THE CHILDREN!

UNIVISION IS IN CONNECTION WTIH OTHERS ARE HOSTING THIS EVENT!

COME OUT AND SUPPORT THIS EVENT!!! NEED PEEPS TO COME OUT TO THOMPKINS ZOO PARK IN AMARILLO!! 

NEEDING UNWRAPED TOYS FOR BOYS AND GIRLS!!!!!

TAKE THEM TO THE STATION OR BRING EM OUT THE DAY OF THE EVENT APRIL 26TH!!! LIL SOMETHING FOR THE YOUNGSTERS!!


MORE INFO ON ADDRESSS HIT ME BACK!

CALLING OUT ALL MY CAR CLUB HOM BOIS! MY BIKE RIDERS! GET TOGETHER AND MAKE IT HAPPEN!! 

DIA DE LOS NINOS!!!

-SAM


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 17 2008, 09:22 PM~10443105
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wut it dew beto its coming hno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sitting low_@Apr 17 2008, 09:39 PM~10442691
> *Aren't U Getting Sponsered!!!!!      BY BLACK MAGIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


He's my homie ,but He is not sponsored....He might get homie hook ups from time to time.....Just a fuckin HOMIE,,,,***** :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sitting low_@Apr 17 2008, 08:39 PM~10442691
> *Aren't U Getting Sponsered!!!!!      BY BLACK MAGIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


haha is that gunna be the excuse when i serve your ass homie ,ohh your sponsered ,sorry bro but your wrong im not sponsored i use and distribute there products simple as which in simple terms means i have to pay for all my shit aint no free ride here 

i see alot of talking from you homie so what ya got pull up or shut up :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 17 2008, 09:38 PM~10443279
> *He's my homie ,but He is not sponsored....He might get homie hook ups from time to time.....Just a fuckin HOMIE,,,,***** :cheesy:
> *


come on pickle send me more free shit :biggrin: na i tell ya what il let amy pick it up this weekend so i dont have to pay shipping hahahahhaha naaaaaaa niggggggaaaaaa

:wave: :rofl:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

here ya go brian will these be ok 
































and just for the chippers :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 17 2008, 10:49 PM~10443848
> *
> and just for the chippers  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


NAAAA ***** No Chipping


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha sup rick :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 67Caprice (Apr 17, 2008)

:0


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Look at that frame back there sittin all pretty :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sitting low_@Apr 17 2008, 10:45 PM~10442763
> *I've Seen That Backyard Customs And They Do Everything Themselves. One Thing About This Car Club They Don't Clown On U,They Always Help U Out When Ur Trouble,THAT'S A Car Club!
> *


Hey, Stevie's a one man shop, he does everything himself as well. Ever since the day he's arrived he's tried to help anyone he can. Ask the 2 or 3 CC's here who have already asked him to check out their hoppers. He's gone out of his way for me on more than a few occasions on my cars. The city was trying to take my Caddy away, and he picked the big mufuka up and took it to his shop so they wouldn't fuck with it, even though we're not gonna work on it for probably another 6 months or so.

All this talk in here is for fun, everyone's breaking everyone's balls just to get some excitement stirred up. When's the last time we had more than 4 hoppers at a Panhandle show? Hell I think by now, about 7 or 8 people have said they're hopping in Hereford.

It's all good fun homie, don't get your underwear in a bunch...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

See all you guy's in July uffin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 18 2008, 06:25 PM~10448881
> *See all you guy's in July  uffin:
> *


I thought you where going to Denver homie...


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 18 2008, 08:13 PM~10450475
> *I thought you where going to Denver homie...
> *



July homie, not June... :biggrin: 

Buying a house out there...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 18 2008, 11:54 PM~10451253
> *July homie, not June... :biggrin:
> 
> Buying a house out there...
> *


there, here? Or Denver?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wave:  :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

damn ive missed alot on here im gonna post them pics tonight stevie before i go watch the ufc fight :biggrin: hey stevie i like the hoppin stick and is she coming out this weekend


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 19 2008, 01:33 PM~10454393
> *damn ive missed alot on here im gonna post them pics tonight stevie before i go watch the ufc fight  :biggrin: hey stevie i like the hoppin stick and is she coming out this weekend
> *


I'm like a day behind :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

possibly not homie having a few teething probs with hoses n shit i may still bring it out even tho its not where it needs to be


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

oh damn i should be droppin the motor in the monte next week


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sweet you know any1 whos got a g body v6 for sale


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

you talkin bout a motor


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

either that or a complete car whatevers out there :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 19 2008, 12:11 PM~10453917
> *there, here? Or Denver?
> *



There, where, here, huh? I am in Denver right now, not El Paso, I'm getting one in Amarillo...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

chris you coming back to amarillo


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hey stevie heres that cutty i was tellin you bout


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

it doesnt have a motor


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 19 2008, 03:36 PM~10454927
> *chris you coming back to amarillo
> *



Yeah bro, I told myself I never would, but my girl's going to school at AC and I'm tired of being away from her, so were getting a house over there. I'm still going to be in El Paso and Denver but I'm just going to split my time up in between the three....so I'll be in Amarillo a little more often now....


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sweet when does he want it picked up homie


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

you can pick it up when im in hereford this week just let me know :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

just let me know what day your there n il rol down n collect it


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ill let you know tonight :thumbsup: dont forget the dvd tonight :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks for reminding me holmes


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

jus got home man there was alot shit talkin tonite bud u missed it


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 20 2008, 05:47 PM~10461232
> *thanks for reminding me holmes
> *


say homie they were saying that there bring the ranger sunday for you


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 21 2008, 01:37 AM~10464571
> *jus got home man there was alot shit talkin tonite bud u missed it
> *


I heard already, Bugs and some other dude right?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

bugs was talkin shit to antwan


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 21 2008, 12:52 PM~10466419
> *bugs was talkin shit to antwan
> *


Heard that got pretty heated...


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

So what went down :0 :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

it was like a mini truucha dvd haha sall in good fun tho


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Apr 21 2008, 11:24 PM~10471659
> *So what went down  :0  :0
> *


From what I hear, two guys who buy/bought other people's hoppers tried calling out Stevie and Antwaun. One was sayin he's hitting in the 70's so Stevie offered to bring out his stick, but dude didn't want to put it on the stick, they're supposed to hop it this weekend.


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

what does antwaun got hes been sayn hes got sumthin for me for 2 yrs i might just have to do a house call this week


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

i remember he was supposed to have a regal or caprice wagon sumthin like that


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

oh I see you that boy nine or what ever but anyway's I did have a wagon a cutlass one had the rims on it and was going to be a quick hopper but had to help out the fam with a car.As far as me coming to serve you oh! it's coming got a regal coming sooner than you think just be ready because I've got to take this other person car since he's thinks that I'm not coming out this year.Yea it's been a couple of years but I'm back and I'm taking on any body in the ama that thinks they can hop.Speaking of hopping I remember your car but you don't clown like me I'm a rider a switch hitter,I'm not afraid to hit mine or break it,you win some,you lose some.But there's others that are getting ready as well so look out.I have another member with my old cutlass clowin already in oklahoma they already no the name QUIT HATIN CC because we hit anybody up no matter what and that's a street car on 4 batteries that can do what half of these cars are tring to do and it's not finished.Max will tell you if you don't believe me,they will be here for the carshow coming up in herferd including me with my car.Just speaking the truth.


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

Man I didnt know there was that many hoppers in amarillo!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Apr 22 2008, 12:13 PM~10475995
> *Man I didnt know there was that many hoppers in amarillo!
> *


man switch theres a lot of people bout to come out what you doing sunday


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 22 2008, 02:53 PM~10476834
> *man switch theres a lot of people bout to come out what you doing sunday
> *


Nothing right now maby take a cruise here in lbk. Got to start cleaning my white walls.


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Apr 22 2008, 12:03 PM~10475848
> *oh I see you that boy nine or what ever but anyway's I did have a wagon a cutlass one had the rims on it and was going to be a quick hopper but had to help out the fam with a car.As far as me coming to serve you oh! it's coming got a regal coming sooner than you think just be ready because I've got to take this other person car since he's thinks that I'm not coming out this year.Yea it's been a couple of years but I'm back and I'm taking on any body in the ama that thinks they can hop.Speaking of hopping I remember your car but you don't clown like me I'm a rider a switch hitter,I'm not afraid to hit mine or break it,you win some,you lose some.But there's others that are getting ready as well so look out.I have another member with my old cutlass clowin already in oklahoma they already no the name QUIT HATIN CC because we hit anybody up no matter what and that's a street car on 4 batteries that can do what half of these cars are tring to do and it's not finished.Max will tell you if you don't believe me,they will be here for the carshow coming up in herferd including me with my car.Just speaking the truth.
> *


already the lone star rydaz will have sumthin i aint afraid neither ask anyone i put it down before ill do it again so whats with bugs has he done anything to his yet i havnt been out in a while?


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Apr 22 2008, 10:12 AM~10475184
> *what does antwaun got hes been sayn hes got sumthin for me for 2 yrs i might just have to do a house call this week
> *



 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats the shit im talking about people been saying next year "im coming out hard "
shit i pulled out 6 or 7 cars they still cant finish one maybe they should find a new hobby the people talking the most shit on here dont even have a low low out on the street they cant hide behind the keybord forever this town aint big enough we are all going to see you 
as for all this calling out on here i been out every sunday aint seen shit from any one of you!!!!!
my homie pelone hit his shit this weekend and bugs put it down till i see some thing lets just stay offline


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Apr 22 2008, 11:13 AM~10475995
> *Man I didnt know there was that many hoppers in amarillo!
> *




I didn't know that either that one time me and bobby went down and chris It was just harveys representing amarillo


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

louie you dont even have a low low you gave yours up for a escalde on 22's and you would always talking shit about big rims and now look at you rollin on dubs


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 22 2008, 03:50 PM~10477748
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> *


wut it dew beto


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Apr 22 2008, 04:25 PM~10478044
> *Nothing right now maby take a cruise here in lbk. Got to start cleaning my white walls.
> *


hey switch come kick it in amarillo you might see sauls blue cutty :biggrin: i saw it sunday and thought it was saul till i didnt see the UCE plaque in it :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 22 2008, 09:10 PM~10481234
> *wut it dew beto
> *


bored as hell  waiting for these fucks at Town & country to call for an interview :angry:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

dats sucks


----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

:0 :0 HOPEFULLY THE NEW OWNER WILL TAKE CARE OF BLU BALLZ 
IT HAS A NEW HOME ,NEW OWNER,NEW CLUB SOMETIMES YOU JUST 
HAVE TO LET THEM GO -ESPECIALLY ME I HAVE TO MANY THINGS THAT I
NEED TO DO -SO NOW I JUST NEED TO CONCENTRATE ON REPPING FOR 
UUUUCCCCCEEEE-----EST TEXAS YOOOUUUU KKNNOOOWWWWW
SO SEE YOU SOON


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CINCO MAY 3rd YALL COME OUT AND SUPPORT IT!!

COME OUT AND POST UP DOWNTOWN POLK ST DOWNTOWN!! GOOD OL FAMILY FUN!

FOOD, VENDORS, TEJANO MUSIC, LOCAL RAP ARTIST!!! 

$5 DOLLARS, KIDS UNDER 12 ARE FREE!!!!


over $250.00 in DOOR PRIZES!!!!
DOOR PRIZES! DOOR PRIZES!! DOOR PRIZES! DOOR PRIZES! DOOR PRIZES!!

DID I SAY DOOR PRIZES!! GOT SOME GOOD ONES!!! NO PURCHASE REQUIRED!!
[/size][/color]










we wil be giving away this gift cert 150 dollar value!!! only one exist!!!









we also got 2 $50 gift certs! 










AUTOZONE GIFT CARDS!!!!!!!

MORE COMING !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

:tears: blu ballz is gone!? She was one of my favorites.
Heres a pic to remember her by.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

shes clean i saw her at lubbock last year


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 23 2008, 08:14 AM~10483299
> *shes clean i saw her at lubbock last year
> *


CANT WAIT TILL "VELVET SKY" HIT THE STREETS!

COUGH COUGH...78 LAC!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 22 2008, 09:08 PM~10481216
> *louie you dont even have a low low you gave yours up for a escalde on 22's and you would always talking shit about big rims and now look at you rollin on dubs
> *


oh im sorry brian i should have pulled out a stock cobult you dumm bitch get real 
how fucking stupid would 13 look on a escalade 
as for my ride yes i sold it , maybe now you can place at a show , talking shit on here but when i seen you sunday you stayed behind two car links at the light dont get bictch slaped hoe :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 22 2008, 09:25 PM~10481365
> *dats sucks
> *


yeah it does but I hope something comes my way :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hey we dont need to get how your club and down 2 clown a couple of years back i know its taking a while to get my car out but its life i have a family to worry about then my car i didnt mean to piss you off louie your a kool dude to kick it with.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 23 2008, 08:28 PM~10489278
> *hey we dont need to get how your club and down 2 clown a couple of years back  i know its taking a while to get my car out but its life i have a family to worry about then my car i didnt mean to piss you off louie your a kool dude to kick it with.
> *



What are you trying to say?


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 23 2008, 10:34 PM~10489327
> *What are you trying to say?
> *


Quit instigating Chris, you where there, you know that ya'll didn't get a long with N.E.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 23 2008, 08:37 PM~10489352
> *Quit instigating Chris, you where there, you know that ya'll didn't get a long with N.E.
> *



NO ONE is instigating BUD, but why bring that up...especially when only a few people know why that originally got started. It's all good now... uffin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

what im tryin to say is that we all need to chill kick back i not trying to have any problemswith anyone


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Brian knows I'm cool with him Robert, Why in the hell would I be instigating? That whole issue didn't start over talking about cars, it was personal and it just continued to get out of hand....


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 23 2008, 08:41 PM~10489394
> *what im tryin to say is that we all need to chill kick back i not trying to have any problemswith anyone
> *


 uffin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i would know i hung out with down 2 clown when it was happening


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

heres a pic of the motor before










this is what it looks like now 










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i seee you looking stevie :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Anyways, let's just all hug and get along :roflmao: 

What's going down for fourth of July?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

its his wife being nosey lol hes still outside working on the hopper!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 23 2008, 09:06 PM~10489668
> *:dunno:
> *



So does that mean nothing you know of yet? :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 23 2008, 10:11 PM~10489729
> *So does that mean nothing you know of yet?  :biggrin:
> *


nothing yet


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 23 2008, 10:11 PM~10489727
> *its his wife being nosey lol hes still outside working on the hopper!
> *


 :wave: hi amy howz the hopper and did you like your cutty


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

yeah hoppers doing good just ironing out a few probs that every fresh built car has! She being a good girl just blowing cheap amarillo hoses (not in price tho), so we ordered real hoses should be sent out tomorrow! I like the cutty cant wait to start on her, she going to be purple with these pumps on the left!!


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 23 2008, 08:28 PM~10489278
> *hey we dont need to get how your club and down 2 clown a couple of years back  i know its taking a while to get my car out but its life i have a family to worry about then my car i didnt mean to piss you off louie your a kool dude to kick it with.
> *


  what the hell you talking about i dont have problem with anyone or club its about showing out but when you talk down on someone be ready to clean that shit up :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i dont know much about what yall are talking about so i aint gunna say shit 

hoppers doing good if i can keep the hoses together lol hopefully it should be out this weekend if i dont break it again lol


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by k louie_@Apr 23 2008, 10:30 PM~10489940
> * what the hell you talking about i dont have problem with anyone or club its about showing out but when you talk down on someone be ready to clean that shit up :biggrin:
> *


im not sayin that you have a problem with anyone i was talking about how the car clubs didnt get along and i wasnt trying to talk down on anyone


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 23 2008, 10:26 PM~10489894
> *yeah hoppers doing good just ironing out a few probs that every fresh built car has!  She being a good girl just blowing cheap amarillo hoses (not in price tho), so we ordered real hoses should be sent out tomorrow! I like the cutty cant wait to start on her, she going to be purple with these pumps on the left!!
> 
> 
> ...


hey stevie tell amy she made a good choice on the color


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 23 2008, 09:41 PM~10490061
> *im not sayin that you have a problem with anyone i was talking about how the car clubs didnt get along and i wasnt trying to talk down on anyone
> *


i try to get on with all clubs im cool with nuestro estellio (sp)and pura vida and quit hatin i dont know any1 from any other club


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

not you stevie wuts up homie


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

the skys up homie haha


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

is it on the bumper


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 23 2008, 08:54 PM~10489533
> *heres a pic of the motor before
> this is what it looks like now
> 
> ...


Brian, I have some beautiful chrome headers for sale that would look great on that engine :0 and since you posted pics of engines, let me post one :biggrin: ........ :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Apr 23 2008, 11:23 PM~10490450
> *Brian, I have some beautiful chrome headers for sale that would look great on that engine :0  and since you posted pics of engines, let me post one :biggrin: ........ :0
> 
> 
> *


wuts the price uso


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Apr 23 2008, 10:23 PM~10490450
> *Brian, I have some beautiful chrome headers for sale that would look great on that engine :0  and since you posted pics of engines, let me post one :biggrin: ........ :0
> 
> 
> *



 

Looks beautiful uso, see you soon...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 23 2008, 11:26 PM~10490476
> *
> 
> Looks beautiful uso, see you soon...
> *


imagine that in amarillo chris :0


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 23 2008, 10:31 PM~10490524
> *imagine that in amarillo chris  :0
> *



I know bro  Can't wait to see your's finished either.

*JESSE, SEND ME SOME MORE PICS* :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

its gonna be primered this summer it will be painted this winter by West Texas Chap painter :biggrin: next year should be a USO


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 23 2008, 10:36 PM~10490558
> *its gonna be primered this summer it will be painted this winter by West Texas Chap painter  :biggrin: next year should be a USO
> *


Good to hear uce...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Apr 23 2008, 10:23 PM~10490450
> *Brian, I have some beautiful chrome headers for sale that would look great on that engine :0  and since you posted pics of engines, let me post one :biggrin: ........ :0
> 
> 
> *


dam thats clean i cant wait to have the motor in the 64 looking like that


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 24 2008, 12:36 AM~10490558
> *its gonna be primered this summer it will be painted this winter by West Texas Chap painter  :biggrin: next year should be a USO
> *


thats your engine! damn!!!!!!!

is that the color the trucks going to be??????


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 23 2008, 10:43 PM~10490622
> *thats your engine! damn!!!!!!!
> 
> is that the color the trucks going to be??????
> *



Whaaaaats up.....


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

that WestTxfinest pic :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 24 2008, 12:44 AM~10490632
> *Whaaaaats up.....
> *


your logo foolio...when you need it by

whats good..still waiting on my gear...get you the new one out!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 24 2008, 12:46 AM~10490644
> *that WestTxfinest pic  :biggrin:
> *


wrong qoute hehehe, Jesse doin it up!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 23 2008, 10:47 PM~10490655
> *your logo foolio...when you need it by
> 
> whats good..still waiting on my gear...get you the new one out!
> *



Just as soon as you can bro, take your time. I know your busy...

I'll be waiting bro :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 24 2008, 12:49 AM~10490666
> *Just as soon as you can bro, take your time.  I know your busy...
> 
> I'll be waiting bro  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 23 2008, 09:12 PM~10489735
> *nothing yet
> *


 :0 maybe I should throw a picnic on that day :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 23 2008, 09:26 PM~10489894
> *yeah hoppers doing good just ironing out a few probs that every fresh built car has!  She being a good girl just blowing cheap amarillo hoses (not in price tho), so we ordered real hoses should be sent out tomorrow! I like the cutty cant wait to start on her, she going to be purple with these pumps on the left!!
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take the ones on the right :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

God damn sever :angry:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

stevie how much do the blue one run :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 23 2008, 11:28 PM~10490864
> *I'll take the ones on the right :biggrin:
> *


no your not allowed im having them in the 64  lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 23 2008, 11:43 PM~10490935
> *stevie how much do the blue one run  :biggrin:
> *


il get you a price today homie


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 24 2008, 05:43 AM~10491578
> *no your not allowed im having them in the 64   lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 24 2008, 06:48 AM~10491593
> *il get you a price today homie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

$325 pluss shipping


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

already


----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

JESSE HAS ALOT MORE PICS OF THAT FRAME HE'S JUST HOLDING BACK 
LOOKS GOOD IN REAL PERSON -JUST WAIT TILL IT COMES OUT TO PLAY


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

you gonna go to the show in hereford on may 4th and the may 11th show in amarillo at the fairgrounds


----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

GOING TO MAKE THEM SHOWS FOR SURE ---I GUESS I'LL LET THE CAT OUT EARLY -SEE YOU OUT THERE   YOU COMING DOWN FOR JESSES SHOW 
ON MAY 3RD


----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

I SEE YOUR TRYING TO GET THE MONTE READY AND ALREADY SOUNDS
LIKE YOU PICKED A CLUB   YOUU KNOOOWWWWW


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

saul i thought you knew already ill be there for jesse's show U KNOW


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

TRYN TO GET IT READY!!








:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Apr 26 2008, 06:43 PM~10510549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so this is adrian huh


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

no this is joe thats my homeboy


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

good to see ya gettin summat ready to play


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

stevie you coming out tonight


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dunno yet just broke another hose gunna try to fix it n bring it out not sure how well its gunna be workin tho


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:0 damn that sucks


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 27 2008, 02:32 PM~10515180
> *dunno yet just broke another hose gunna try to fix it n bring it out not sure how well its gunna be workin tho
> *




I heard black magic had hoses that had 13,000psi burst, so what's up :uh:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

got caught between a arm and frame and those aint bm hoses they are shitty ones from here in town


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 27 2008, 04:40 PM~10515810
> *got caught between a arm and frame and those aint bm hoses they are shitty ones from here in town
> *



the ones from o reilly's or farm hoses


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

nope parker store in town


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

you get her fixed stevie


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

you coming up art


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

hes outside working on it doubt it tho, i said just wait but who knows with him


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Apr 26 2008, 07:43 PM~10510549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Gordon's old frame?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

are you coming out bud and dont forget your hoodie :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 27 2008, 07:07 PM~10515932
> *are you coming out bud and dont forget your hoodie  :biggrin:
> *


prolly for a lil bit, I hope I don't forget it again, be freezing my ass off out there... :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:roflmao: thats why i always have one in the trunk


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 27 2008, 04:52 PM~10515849
> *you coming up art
> *



kids got school tommorrow


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

got the new hose on but burnt a motor up so she aint comin out tonight she WILL be in herford next weekend tho  ...................................................hopefully :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 27 2008, 05:59 PM~10515895
> *Is that Gordon's old frame?
> *


YEP HE GOT IT DONE AT HILOW RIGHT? IT DONT LOOK LIKE IT BUT IT WILL DO


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

you wanna use my motor of the fatboy pumps i got :biggrin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 27 2008, 05:18 PM~10515976
> *got the new hose on but burnt a motor up so she aint comin out tonight she WILL be in herford next weekend tho   ...................................................hopefully  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



save it for the show!! cash prize


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Apr 27 2008, 06:20 PM~10515985
> *YEP HE GOT IT DONE AT HILOW RIGHT? IT DONT LOOK LIKE IT BUT IT WILL DO
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 27 2008, 05:21 PM~10515988
> *you wanna use my motor of the fatboy pumps i got  :biggrin:
> *



Hey man you have pumps and you don't have them on the monte?? :0 :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Apr 27 2008, 06:21 PM~10515989
> *save it for the show!!    cash prize
> *


how much is it :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Apr 27 2008, 06:23 PM~10515996
> *Hey man you have pumps and you don't have them on the monte?? :0  :0
> *


i got a pump its gonna be on there soon :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Apr 27 2008, 05:21 PM~10515989
> *save it for the show!!    cash prize
> *


thats my plan its been a hell of a week lol just to prove to yall it does hop this was yesterday


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 27 2008, 05:23 PM~10515998
> *how much is it  :biggrin:
> *



2 C-notes better than nothing


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

you wanna use the motor stevie


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Apr 27 2008, 06:25 PM~10516007
> *2 C-notes better than nothing
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

na fuk it i got 2 new1s coming next week il just wait cant be assed to load it up now lol


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

im gonna be heading out in a bit dont forget the dvd


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

aight il get it


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 27 2008, 05:24 PM~10516004
> *thats my plan its been a hell of a week lol just to prove to yall it does hop this was yesterday
> 
> *



uffin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

so how did the cruise go??? any clowning??? :angry: :angry:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

it was dead no real clowning


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

cold as fuck no one really came out we will be in hereford next week for art's show :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 27 2008, 08:54 PM~10517774
> *cold as fuck no one really came out we will be in hereford next week for art's show  :biggrin:
> *


look like the day so far is going to be nice!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

so its gonna be a good day on sunday


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 28 2008, 06:55 PM~10526106
> *so its gonna be a good day on sunday
> *


SO who's coming to hereford to represent A-Town :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

dnt kno yet


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

were coming :biggrin: maybe..... ron wants me to go to denver tho so im torn lol


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ready to go to hereford on sunday stevie :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

far from ready at the mo but it should be ready for sunday


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:0 9 weeks till the show


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 29 2008, 06:44 PM~10535240
> *:0 9 weeks till the show
> *


I'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Apr 29 2008, 11:24 PM~10538060
> *I'll be there  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 29 2008, 08:44 PM~10535240
> *:0 9 weeks till the show
> *


crunch time, my frame isn't done yet...it may not make it to the show, but I'll be there regardless.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 30 2008, 09:01 AM~10540580
> *crunch time, my frame isn't done yet...it may not make it to the show, but I'll be there regardless.
> *


hopefully it will be there


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 30 2008, 11:53 AM~10541056
> *hopefully it will be there
> *


oh yeah, I'm still hopin so...lol Haven't given it up...just gettin closer and closer...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 30 2008, 11:09 AM~10541216
> *oh yeah, I'm still hopin so...lol Haven't given it up...just gettin closer and closer...
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

UP


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:0


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 30 2008, 09:53 AM~10541056
> *hopefully it will be there
> *


everyone keeps asking me if you are going to make it!!!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

stevie are you gonna make it to the show


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

not looking good the motor in the gp took a shit dragged a replacement outa the junk yard today n it seen some water in the bores :angry: im trying to free her up as we speak so the list at the mo is replace the motor n tranny ,new coils another set of front spindles 2 new motors and try to get it redialed in but ima try to get it there whats the latest we can get into the show for the hop


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ask bio hazard on that question


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 2 2008, 12:37 AM~10557392
> *not looking good the motor in the gp took a shit dragged a replacement outa the junk yard today n it seen some water in the bores  :angry: im trying to free her up as we speak so the list at the mo is replace the motor n tranny ,new coils another set of front spindles 2 new motors and try to get it redialed in but ima try to get it there whats the latest we can get into the show for the hop
> *


I say we throw the setup in the cutty for the time being, take it to the show on the virgin frame, since we're wrapping the new one, and just have at the mufuka :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 2 2008, 03:27 PM~10562174
> *I say we throw the setup in the cutty for the time being, take it to the show on the virgin frame, since we're wrapping the new one, and just have at the mufuka  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha sounds like a plan dont rekon there would be much left tho :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 2 2008, 08:06 PM~10563139
> *haha sounds like a plan dont rekon there would be much left tho  :biggrin:
> *


of the Cutty? Or the setup?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

the cutty lol


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TT hope to be there just doing som interior work to it


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:0 hope to see you there beto


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 3 2008, 08:58 PM~10569605
> *:0  hope to see you there beto
> *


AND IF YOU DON'T YALL CAN ROLL DOWN HERE AND KICK IT  :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

been there done that now its your turn :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 4 2008, 05:59 PM~10573682
> *been there done that now its your turn  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: yeah I know :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I'LL BE THERE SOON CAUSE I JUST GOT A JOB THAT I START NEXT WEEK


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sweet homie start saving your monte needs some darkside attention


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 5 2008, 09:40 PM~10584963
> *sweet homie start saving your monte needs some darkside attention
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i ordered the trophies today :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

7 weeks till the show :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

how much you charging for a booth?


its amy by the way


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 10 2008, 09:26 AM~10622672
> *how much you charging for a booth?
> its amy by the way
> *


you got a pm


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I start work tomorrow and i hope my schedule changes before the show :biggrin: cause I work sunday thru friday


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 10 2008, 04:03 PM~10624251
> *I start work tomorrow and i hope my schedule changes before the show :biggrin: cause I work sunday thru friday
> *


request the day off :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 10 2008, 05:12 PM~10624835
> *request the day off  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I think i'll do that  :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

right im not bringing my hopper to this show 

















































,at least if i say that it may actualy make this show haha


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 11 2008, 09:42 PM~10632270
> *right im not bringing my hopper to this show
> ,at least if i say that it may actualy make this show haha
> *




like i say if its meant to be its meant to be :uh: :uh:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

what's up with all of the hoppers that were coming up out of amarillo :angry: :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@May 12 2008, 07:26 PM~10638796
> *what's up with all of the hoppers that were coming up out of amarillo :angry:  :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wut it dew beto


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

hey brian your car better not win best of show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: why not


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 12 2008, 09:28 PM~10640918
> *:biggrin: why not
> *



tu sabes its your show


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

that why


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 12 2008, 09:33 PM~10640969
> *that why
> *


 :0 . nothing just trying to get used to my job :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 12 2008, 11:33 PM~10640969
> *that why
> *


its ok if i judge it..... :cheesy: 

<non biosed :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@May 12 2008, 06:26 PM~10638796
> *what's up with all of the hoppers that were coming up out of amarillo :angry:  :0
> *


mine broke grrrr late saturday i gave it a test hop and broke a front lower a arm bolt which inturn dropped the coil out and broke a cylinder shaft yep broke it didnt just bend it we broke it haha so i spent all night changing the bushes in the lower arms and getting it all backtogehter ,finaly got it all together at 2.45am sunday morning put a new hose on as it ripped the fitting off when the bolt broke ,locked it up to bleed the lines and it wouldnt dump for some reason the dump candle was shorting out so i rolled it outa the shop parked it in the far corner of the yard so i cant see it anymore and went to bed pissed off lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 13 2008, 12:02 AM~10641271
> *mine broke grrrr late saturday i gave it a test hop and broke a front lower a arm bolt which inturn dropped the coil out and broke a cylinder shaft yep broke it didnt just bend it we broke it haha so i spent all night changing the bushes in the lower arms and getting it all backtogehter ,finaly got it all together at 2.45am sunday morning put a new hose on as it ripped the fitting off when the bolt broke ,locked it up to bleed the lines and it wouldnt dump for some reason the dump candle was shorting out so i rolled it outa the shop parked it in the far corner of the yard so i cant see it anymore and went to bed pissed off lol
> *


you know they say reasons are no different than excuses...
jus fucking with ya..lol

man that sucks ass...was looking foward to shooting the bs with ya!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 10:55 PM~10641208
> *its ok if i judge it..... :cheesy:
> 
> <non biosed :biggrin:
> *


i need judges :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 13 2008, 12:21 AM~10641442
> *i need judges  :biggrin:
> *


get a midget to judge the hop


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 10:09 PM~10641337
> *you know they say reasons are no different than excuses...
> jus fucking with ya..lol
> 
> ...


haha trust me if i could have had it out it would have been the 1 good thing is there aint much else that can break on it now lol im taking a break from it for a while now and gunna crack on with buds cutty to get it ready for the show just gunna throw a dump on mine n thats it :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 11:28 PM~10641490
> *get a midget to judge the hop
> *


 :roflmao: my babies momma said she dont wanna judge the hop


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 13 2008, 12:29 AM~10641506
> *:roflmao: my babies momma said she dont wanna judge the hop
> *


who judged at the show?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

are you having any music artist?????

can can get some!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

you would have to talk to the main person and they would have to volunteer their services meaning they dont get paid for being on stage


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

yo what's up everybody my frame is done the best way that I can do with what I had to work with,now all I have to do is roll it under the body to see if everything is going to line up right.But anyway the carshow that's going to be here on the 1st I'm hopeing that we have some real hoppers out because there's going to be a handful of hoppers coming from oklahoma to shut some of the hoppers here down.My uncle told me that they heard about it or seen it on the site.So every body that thinks they are a hopper better represent ama,I hope my car could be done by then so I can put it down for the 806 no matter what.


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@May 13 2008, 08:14 AM~10643083
> *yo what's up everybody my frame is done the best way that I can do with what I had to work with,now all I have to do is roll it under the body to see if everything is going to line up right.But anyway the carshow that's going to be here on the 1st I'm hopeing that we have some real hoppers out because there's going to be a handful of hoppers coming from oklahoma to shut some of the hoppers here down.My uncle told me that they heard about it or seen it on the site.So every body that thinks they are a hopper better represent ama,I hope my car could be done by then so I can put it down for the 806 no matter what.
> *



what show?? do you have a flyer?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@May 13 2008, 10:50 AM~10643404
> *what show?? do you have a flyer?
> *


lil flip, trae and some other peeps...

its in amarillo.. 93.1 the beat is hsting it


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@May 13 2008, 09:50 AM~10643404
> *what show?? do you have a flyer?
> *


x 2


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=409545


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2008, 11:37 AM~10643727
> *lil flip, trae and some other peeps...
> 
> its in amarillo..  93.1 the beat is hsting it
> *


the lil homie David is promoting the show, I'll see if I can find out more info.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@May 13 2008, 10:14 AM~10643083
> *there's going to be a handful of hoppers coming from oklahoma to shut some of the hoppers here down.My uncle told me that they heard about it or seen it on the site.So every body that thinks they are a hopper better represent ama,
> *


 :loco:  :loco:  :loco:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 13 2008, 09:01 PM~10649264
> *:loco:    :loco:    :loco:
> *


bout time you got back on i was about to put out a missing person report :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

what show on the 1st is this 1 ive missed :dunno:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ok found it dont say nuttin bout a hop tho n $40 per entry what is it the fuking supershow haha


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 13 2008, 11:36 PM~10650839
> *ok found it dont say nuttin bout a hop tho n $40 per entry what is it the fuking supershow haha
> *


i seen it too and was like damn


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 14 2008, 12:36 AM~10650839
> *ok found it dont say nuttin bout a hop tho n $40 per entry what is it the fuking supershow haha
> *


that was the show I was telling you about that at first dude was wanting to charge $50 and $35 for bikes...u member? member?


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 13 2008, 10:55 PM~10649778
> *bout time you got back on i was about to put out a missing person report  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wut yu been up to bud


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

nuttin hes lazy :biggrin: :biggrin: were about to jump into his frame tho


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 14 2008, 03:04 PM~10654629
> *nuttin hes lazy  :biggrin:  :biggrin: were about to jump into his frame tho
> *


if you'd quit breakin' your shit, we'd have the frame done already... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

if it breaks it breaks :biggrin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

*Our Website Is Now Up...*

http://impalamagazine.com/ the site is up and running.....will be adding new things daily....

hope you guys and gals get a chance to check it out, give us some feedback and ideas.......


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: bad ass website


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

so brian are you going to wrap your frame & equip it with bm parts???


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@May 15 2008, 09:46 PM~10666445
> *so brian are you going to wrap your frame & equip it with bm parts???
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@May 15 2008, 08:46 PM~10666445
> *so brian are you going to wrap your frame & equip it with bm parts???
> *


no hes not i am :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i got a black magic setup...

need set of cylinders and rear hose and springs...

how much?


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 16 2008, 03:50 PM~10672107
> *i got a black magic setup...
> 
> need set of cylinders and rear hose and springs...
> ...


Sizes?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 16 2008, 09:39 AM~10670170
> *no hes not i am  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Hey Stevie let me know when your ready to start advertising the shop


----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

> i got a black magic setup...
> 
> need set of cylinders and rear hose and springs...
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> > i got a black magic setup...
> >
> > need set of cylinders and rear hose and springs...
> >
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 16 2008, 05:02 PM~10672489
> *Sizes?
> *


dont remember what i bought...when i get home i will check..

runnnig 6in in the front and 8s n the back...

forgot what size springs i got think 1 ton..


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

let me know what ya need homie we only stock black magic got a big shipment coming in shortly :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

its coming


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

6 weeks till the show if you need vendor info hit me up


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dang betta get some work done then haha


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

I went earlier today and got a spy pic of Antwaun's hopper for the show...






































































wait for it....



































wait for it....






























































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

na fool that aint it thats not got bolt ons :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 19 2008, 05:11 PM~10688744
> *na fool that aint it thats not got bolt ons  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


he's savin' the bolt-ons for the show... :biggrin: don't wanna mess em up :biggrin:


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

oh! you got jokes since your going to have a blackmagic setup but I'm going to tell you and the rest of the clan what goes around comes around, I alway's get you when you least expect it.Speaking of hoppers where's your's at I dont see your's sounds like another louie in the making.That goes for brian to the both of you got him like he is going to hit some inches,not!!!!and you to bud keep dreaming, CCE ALLDAY EVERYDAY YOU'LL SEE.


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

oh! you got jokes since your going to have a blackmagic setup but I'm going to tell you and the rest of the clan what goes around comes around, I alway's get you when you least expect it.Speaking of hoppers where's your's at I dont see your's sounds like another person I know just a different version in the making.That goes for brian to the both of you got him like he is going to hit some inches,not!!!!and you to bud keep dreaming, CCE ALLDAY EVERYDAY YOU'LL SEE.As for the bolt-ons they are my hopping wheels had two sets of knock-offs 14's and 13's so that's no problem getting them,I'm going to keep them on for the HATERS!!!!that's why we are QUIT HATIN CC that's proof right there.


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

oh the both of you got jokes about my hopper I know you all are scared of what it's going to do or could it be that I'm doing it myself but whatever it is I know that all the one's that are talking are going to get serve when ever and where ever.As for as the bolt-ons are my hopping wheels that I've had as a matter of fact had 2 or 3 pairs of them and knock-offs so getting them is nothing kind of like your cars nothing,so the bolt-on's are going to be on for a minute for you haters that's why we are QUIT HATIN CC that's proof right there,but it's going to get worser when we come out and that goes for brian too he's doing nothing,CCE ALLDAY EVERYDAY.


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

IS THAT THE BEST YOU GOT YALL GOT'S TO COME BETTER THAN THAT,KEEP HATIN THAT'S WHY WE ARE QUIT HATIN CC THAT'S PROOF.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

atowns hottest single pump it would of done betta but like i said the pumphead blew at the end :biggrin: heres the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPyAY2k8nIg ima try to get the rest of the vids up but it takes forever


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: got a hopper coming in from lamesa


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 TTT. I just got fired from my job :uh:


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

oh really who when and where iz all i got ta say


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 19 2008, 06:19 PM~10689778
> *:0 TTT.  I just got fired from my job :uh:
> *


damn beto that sucks homie


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 19 2008, 06:13 PM~10690319
> *damn beto that sucks homie
> *


yeah it does oh well at least I'm still looking for a job :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

aigth thatz kool homie


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

:scrutinize: 














:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wutz up chris


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 19 2008, 09:47 PM~10692173
> *haha  :biggrin:
> *


wutz funny stevie


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

what it dew West Tejas looks like you guys are hyping it up good in here finnally a good show for Hereford it's been needing one for quite a while now from what i hear from my sources


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin: pinche server bud fix this thing


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 19 2008, 11:05 PM~10693171
> *what it dew West Tejas  looks like you guys are hyping it up good in here finnally a good show for Hereford it's been needing one for quite a while now from what i hear from my sources
> *


yup you know how we do


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@May 19 2008, 05:31 PM~10688911
> *oh! you got jokes since your going to have a blackmagic setup but I'm going to tell you and the rest of the clan what goes around comes around, I alway's get you when you least expect it.Speaking of hoppers where's your's at I dont see your's sounds like another louie in the making.That goes for brian to the both of you got him like he is going to hit some inches,not!!!!and you to bud keep dreaming, CCE ALLDAY EVERYDAY YOU'LL SEE.
> *


Wait till this show, you'll see mine homie. We put some more work in the frame yesterday, got about 3/4's of it done. Where's mine? Where's yours? Lemme guess, the batteries r dead, right?


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@May 19 2008, 06:49 PM~10689517
> *IS THAT THE BEST YOU GOT YALL GOT'S TO COME BETTER THAN THAT,KEEP HATIN THAT'S WHY WE ARE QUIT HATIN CC THAT'S PROOF.
> *


Ain't no one hatin' on you Antwaun. Clownin' on you, yes, but hatin'? Never that homie. Bring your car out before you say people are hating on you.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 20 2008, 07:40 AM~10694849
> *Wait till this show, you'll see mine homie. We put some more work in the frame yesterday, got about 3/4's of it done. Where's mine? Where's yours? Lemme guess, the batteries r dead, right?
> *



Ahh man, Antwaun is cool people imo, but I had to laugh at that one. :roflmao:


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

hatin yes it is because for some reason everybody want's a piece of me or shall I say quit hatin cc that I will bring trust me like skeet say's you just didn't call out a wenny;dont see none of yall talking about any one else it seems like something else but whatever it is it's coming then I will see the look on all of your faces bet.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@May 20 2008, 11:33 AM~10695409
> *hatin yes it is because for some reason everybody want's a piece of me or shall I say quit hatin cc that I will bring trust me like skeet say's you just didn't call out a wenny;dont see none of yall talking about any one else it seems like something else but whatever it is it's coming then I will see the look on all of your faces bet.
> *


you're thinkin waaaaaaaaaaaay too much of yourself homie, no one is gunning for u. We been talkin bout everyone in this topic, it was just your turn.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha dam homie :biggrin: stop gettin all excited we playin wit ya :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

I know you're playing it's lowrider talk but thinking to much of myself I dont think so just peaking the truth,real talk.When you mean everyone I think you mean everyone but shall I say BMH crew.There are a couple of folks that you didn't clown look back and see real talk or are they next after the car comes out.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@May 20 2008, 02:08 PM~10696438
> *I know you're playing it's lowrider talk but thinking to much of myself I dont think so just peaking the truth,real talk.When you mean everyone I think you mean everyone but shall I say BMH crew.There are a couple of folks that you didn't clown look back and see real talk or are they next after the car comes out.
> *


Maan, once it's out I'll nose up or hop against anyone but Stevie. But in the case of this show we will be hopping against each other...so now what?


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

yo it is what it is we will find out at the show but like I said if I'm not hitting high 30's it's not coming out and I know everybody is going to start talking but I choose how I want it to perform.


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

heres chris hernandez truck at the west tx hop http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZU6Pl9w3wrk


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 20 2008, 12:16 PM~10696491
> *Maan, once it's out I'll nose up or hop against anyone but Stevie. But in the case of this show we will be hopping against each other...so now what?
> *


shit homie i wanna nose up to you ass with amys cutty ordered the set up last night shes gunna be pretty :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 20 2008, 04:25 PM~10697328
> *shit homie i wanna nose up to you ass with amys cutty ordered the set up last night shes gunna be pretty  :biggrin:
> *


As long as her's doesn't have the huge lockup like yours, it's on...u get my pump with that order too???


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 20 2008, 04:25 PM~10697328
> *shit homie i wanna nose up to you ass with amys cutty ordered the set up last night shes gunna be pretty  :biggrin:
> *


why are the guys reading the stick like 20 feet back? No wonder there descrepancies in the #'s...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 20 2008, 02:31 PM~10697371
> *As long as her's doesn't have the huge lockup like yours, it's on...u get my pump with that order too???
> *


i ordered loadsa stuff


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

HERES A MONTE I THINK FRM LUBBOCK OR PLAINVIEW I FORGOT http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uMz4sXFBxM


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looked aight was it single and what did it hit


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 20 2008, 04:25 PM~10697686
> *looked aight was it single and what did it hit
> *


a single it hit 27


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

AWE SHIT, Do I see Ron up in this bitch???


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@May 20 2008, 03:16 PM~10697259
> *yo it is what it is we will find out at the show but like I said if I'm not hitting high 30's it's not coming out and I know everybody is going to start talking but I choose how I want it to perform.
> *


Oh shit you just did not say that...30's aint bad if you a 6 battry street hopper. But from what I've read you are act like your the shit !!!!!!! I doubt you gonna serve Anybody, let alone someone from the BMH crew????? 

You got 12 reply's and be postin that everyones coming after you. Go get some deserved wins under your belt before you flap your gums.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 20 2008, 06:43 PM~10698245
> *Oh shit you just did not say that...30's aint bad if you a 6 battry street hopper. But from what I've read you are act like your the shit !!!!!!! I doubt you gonna serve Anybody, let alone someone from the BMH crew?????
> 
> You got 12 reply's and be postin that everyones coming after you. Go get some deserved wins under your belt before you flap your gums.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup ron :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

d uo me nicca :0 Gonna do this dump today.... U said it was leakin at the candle end or base ?????


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 20 2008, 05:43 PM~10698245
> *Oh shit you just did not say that...30's aint bad if you a 6 battry street hopper. But from what I've read you are act like your the shit !!!!!!! I doubt you gonna serve Anybody, let alone someone from the BMH crew?????
> 
> You got 12 reply's and be postin that everyones coming after you. Go get some deserved wins under your belt before you flap your gums.
> *


ron where my telescopic cylinder that i sent to be repaired member the one you had for nearly a year that i forgot about :biggrin:


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 20 2008, 03:39 PM~10697418
> *why are the guys reading the stick like 20 feet back? No wonder there descrepancies in the #'s...
> *


did u see that shit bud thats what i was talkn bout :angry:


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

First off I wasn't flapping my gums secondly if you knew this town you would know what I'm talking about and 3rd this is my first hopper that I'm doing and everybody wants to know when I'm coming out like I said soon.As far as you said I think I'm the shit I dont think so this is real talk if knew this town you would see the real shit talkers and how they build cars from the one's that get up.the BHM crew I was talking about was bud,stevieand brian because we alwasy's talking about each others cars.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@May 20 2008, 10:53 PM~10700670
> *First off I wasn't flapping my gums secondly if you knew this town you would know what I'm talking about and 3rd this is my first hopper that I'm doing and everybody wants to know when I'm coming out like I said soon.As far as you said I think I'm the shit I dont think so this is real talk if knew this town you would see the real shit talkers and how they build cars from the one's that get up.the BHM crew I was talking about was bud,stevieand brian because we alwasy's talking about each others cars.
> *


1 question though, how'd Brian get into this? He didn't even say anything to you...lol


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

remember this is lowrider talk but yes he did he said that he was going to serve me to which I don't care we're suppose to get the 806 crump anyway's and his smart little remark about the shipment that I was talking to stevie about and the bolt-ons but we're all still cool.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@May 21 2008, 10:37 AM~10703336
> *remember this is lowrider talk but yes he did he said that he was going to serve me to which I don't care we're suppose to get the 806 crump anyway's and his smart little remark about the shipment that I was talking to stevie about and the bolt-ons but we're all still cool.
> *


oh from Sunday, I thought you meant on here. I know it's all lowrider talk, ain't no one getting genuine feelings hurt, it's all fun. Hey no one's emailed me anything from OKC...you ain't tellin' wolf stories r u?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha this is gettin funny i wernt gunna bother breakin antwaun off but it seems like i gotta now il even do it with a single street car on 6 batts thats "coming soon" like you said earlier you cant just call you out you call all of quit hatin cc out well the same goes for bmh homie :biggrin: :biggrin: 


better get back out to the shop need to get this cutty done for the show we will be bringing it out fresh and ready running bmh


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 21 2008, 12:10 PM~10703892
> *haha this is gettin funny i wernt gunna bother breakin antwaun off but it seems like i gotta now il even do it with a single street car on 6 batts thats "coming soon" like you said earlier you cant just call you out you call all of quit hatin cc out well the same goes for bmh homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> better get back out to the shop need to get this cutty done for the show we will be bringing it out fresh and ready running bmh
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@May 20 2008, 05:23 PM~10698588
> *did u see that shit bud thats what i was talkn bout :angry:
> *


EASY!! :biggrin: the way your car performed, would not have even given you the win anyways, hell ill give you an extra 10" and you still lose. as SHOWBOUND states, "reasons are like excuses." work on your ride, hit high 30" like you want and come back out.


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@May 21 2008, 04:00 PM~10706012
> *EASY!! :biggrin: the way your car performed, would not have even given you the win anyways, hell ill give you an extra 10" and you still lose. as SHOWBOUND states, "reasons are like excuses." work on your ride, hit high 30" like you want and come back out.
> *


who said anything bout hi 30s its gunna be way more than that next time but dont know why they let ya'll read a stick yall didnt even have a hopper out but till u do dont get on here like u know whats goin down hop sum of those show cars you got n see if they hit anywhere near what it do


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@May 21 2008, 07:06 PM~10707948
> *who said anything bout hi 30s its gunna be way more than that next time but dont know why they let ya'll read a stick yall didnt even have a hopper out but till u do dont get on here like u know whats goin down hop sum of those show cars you got n see if they hit anywhere near what it do
> *



Hey Jesse, looks like we'll have to show ama a show hopper que no?

uffin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 21 2008, 07:20 PM~10708078
> *Hey Jesse, looks like we'll have to show ama a show hopper que no?
> 
> uffin:
> *


this fella just dont know!!! i will let him enjoy his little bit of fame, and then ill piss on his day :biggrin: wish your car moved as good as your mouth does!  keep up the good work homie :biggrin:


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't tell wolf stories this is what my family in OKC is telling me and I asked all of them as a matter of fact some dude I think that was in the other car with his car club was video taping it and told my uncle that his member in a black caddy was looking for him because my uncle clowned his member in a blazer.But like my aunt said if you want to see bring yourself down there and you'll see how they do it.What's up stevie if you serve me with the street car go head since no one is doing anything right now atlease we will see some action.


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@May 21 2008, 08:30 PM~10708183
> *this fella just dont know!!! i will let him enjoy his little bit of fame, and then ill piss on his day :biggrin: wish your car moved as good as your mouth does!  keep up the good work homie :biggrin:
> *


we'll see how long thats takes :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

not too soon, have other priorities in line, but like i said one day


----------



## 84cutdog (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@May 21 2008, 08:31 PM~10708945
> *we'll see how long thats takes :biggrin:
> *


DOESNT TAKE MUCH TO BUILD A HOPPER GET OUT OF AMARILLO AND HOP 
WITH THE BIG DOGS THEN YOU CAN TALK SHIT - WHEN YOU BUILD A 
QUALITY SHOW CAR TO REPRESENT THE WEST TEXAS AREA LETS PLAY


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@May 21 2008, 09:40 PM~10708388
> *I don't tell wolf stories this is what my family in OKC is telling me and I asked all of them as a matter of fact some dude I think that was in the other car with his car club was video taping it and told my uncle that his member in a black caddy was looking for him because my uncle clowned his member in a blazer.But like my aunt said if you want to see bring yourself down there and you'll see how they do it.What's up stevie if you serve me with the street car go head since no one is doing anything right now atlease we will see some action.
> *


I'm not gonna drive 5 hours for some chippin', I'll just stay here for that...


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

looks like somebody is scared but yo when I go down there I will try to get some footage or some proof to show you because I know I've seen it they hit there's no matter where they're at and let it be known what they can do.As a matter of fact ask louie he goes down there too.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@May 22 2008, 10:48 AM~10711603
> *looks like somebody is scared but yo when I go down there I will try to get some footage or some proof to show you because I know I've seen it they hit there's no matter where they're at and let it be known what they can do.As a matter of fact ask louie he goes down there too.
> *


I'm not askin' if they hit their switches, I could care less...I'm talkin' about gettin' inches... no bigfoot footage either, all out of focus and whatnot...


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Why are you two arguing about OKC? Until they go to ama and serve everybody there who gives a fuck? Let it go! lol...

What's up BUD, how's the frame coming along?


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 22 2008, 11:40 AM~10711950
> *Why are you two arguing about OKC? Until they go to ama and serve everybody there who gives a fuck? Let it go! lol...
> 
> What's up BUD, how's the frame coming along?
> *


EXACTLY

Pretty good, should be done by the end of the week, rollin by the end of next week, installed the week after, and hopefully painted the last 2 weeks before the show...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

damn itz getting crunk in here huh. itz aight ant im still gonna bust that ass USO style UUUUUUUU KKKKKNNNNNOOOOOWWWW with bmh in the trunk :roflmao: and ill stop talkin shit till i get my call  


Wutz up Saul and Jesse and Chris YOU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutdog_@May 21 2008, 10:18 PM~10709430
> *DOESNT TAKE MUCH TO BUILD A HOPPER GET OUT OF AMARILLO AND HOP
> WITH THE BIG DOGS THEN YOU CAN TALK SHIT - WHEN  YOU BUILD A
> QUALITY SHOW CAR TO REPRESENT THE WEST TEXAS AREA LETS PLAY
> *


that paint and interiors nice but what about them draulics! we aint doin show we hoppin :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 22 2008, 09:40 AM~10711950
> *Why are you two arguing about OKC? Until they go to ama and serve everybody there who gives a fuck? Let it go! lol...
> 
> What's up BUD, how's the frame coming along?
> *


supposedly theres 10 okc rides coming to hereford to serve us all so why do we need to travel 5 hours but then agin i very much doubt they will turn up :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 22 2008, 04:43 PM~10714115
> *supposedly theres 10 okc rides coming to hereford to serve us all so why do we need to travel 5 hours but then agin i very much doubt they will turn up  :biggrin:
> *


seems to be their MO, they call people out and don't show up...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

bttt


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

yall guys better watch out! I might take it out to play. The a-arms are getting extended soon :roflmao: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@May 23 2008, 06:13 PM~10723342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats what im talking about homie, do the damn thing :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha looks clean :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

aww shit bring it out


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: that looks like my primos car before we started working on it .


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

that accord looks nice bro


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

back to the top


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

keepin this motha at the top


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@May 24 2008, 07:48 PM~10729633
> *that accord looks nice bro
> *


thanks bro
we were going to juice it but decided to leave it stock suspension
front wheel drive is a big hazzle to juice


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

damien you coming to the show


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 25 2008, 09:41 AM~10732527
> *thanks bro
> we were going to juice it but decided to leave it stock suspension
> front wheel drive is a big hazzle to juice
> *


Tell me about it, I once bent one of the rear arms that hold the blake system in place. Also when I used to drive it daily, I used to tear my seals all the time.


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 25 2008, 03:57 PM~10733864
> *damien you coming to the show
> *


Maby


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

TTT


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@May 23 2008, 06:13 PM~10723342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

bring your ass to the show :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@May 26 2008, 02:05 AM~10737150
> *clean
> *


thanks


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

5 weeks till the show


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 5 2008, 09:40 PM~10584963
> *sweet homie start saving your monte needs some darkside attention
> *


Hey Stevie how much would it be to do a 1'' a arm extention, frame wrap, hydro install(6 or 7'' cylinders and F,B,S to S).


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

get 8's and 10's beto


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 26 2008, 11:12 PM~10743479
> *Hey Stevie how much would it be to do a 1'' a arm extention, frame wrap, hydro install(6 or 7'' cylinders and F,B,S to S).
> *


pm sent homie


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 27 2008, 08:24 AM~10744423
> *pm sent homie
> *


where's my pics homie? U didn't email them to me.... :dunno:


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

what's up!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Frames done, lookin fine as hell. Damn near rubbed my weiner on it, but Stevie and the kids where in the shop too, didn't wanna scare no one.

Body got pulled about 2:00ish this morning...coming along nicely...

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 27 2008, 01:14 PM~10746465
> *Frames done, lookin fine as hell. Damn near rubbed my weiner on it, but Stevie and the kids where in the shop too, didn't wanna scare no one.
> 
> Body got pulled about 2:00ish this morning...coming along nicely...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 27 2008, 08:19 AM~10744907
> *where's my pics homie? U didn't email them to me.... :dunno:
> *


shit homie it was late i needed my beauty sleep


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 27 2008, 06:02 PM~10748032
> *shit homie it was late i needed my beauty sleep
> *


***** u was up at 8 this morning, posting in here... :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

had to take jordan to get some shots n ive been stuck in the shop eversince


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 27 2008, 06:12 PM~10748079
> *had to take jordan to get some shots n ive been stuck in the shop eversince
> *


aight, I ain't gonna say shit since it's my car in there. Tell Amy to hook em up tonight though.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

can i get a sneak peek :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 27 2008, 06:46 PM~10748263
> *can i get a sneak peek  :biggrin:
> *


yeah, before the hop on June 29th... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

il get ya a sneak peak later  :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 27 2008, 07:39 PM~10748635
> *il get ya a sneak peak later    :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 27 2008, 06:39 PM~10748635
> *il get ya a sneak peak later    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dang it i forgot to turn the lights on in the shop so the pic just came out black so i didnt bother posting it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

sure it did


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

here ya go 








sorry thats all im allowed to post :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i know i understand customers orders :biggrin:


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

yo who posted the pic on JK's purple lac or donk lac it's in the dubs and above post on page 794 or 795.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@May 28 2008, 01:37 PM~10754456
> *yo who posted the pic on JK's purple lac or donk lac it's in the dubs and above post on page 794 or 795.
> *


looked on 794 and 795, didn't see it...


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Nevermind, I saw it...threw up a lil in my mouth too...

:barf: :barf: :werd:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 28 2008, 12:49 PM~10754973
> *Nevermind, I saw it...threw up a lil in my mouth too...
> 
> :barf:  :barf:  :werd:
> *


i saved the pic haha what size strokes does he have in there its gotta be lifted it is in 13s :biggrin:


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

at lease someone is rep'in the 806 showing that we have donks too.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@May 28 2008, 03:29 PM~10756130
> *at lease someone is rep'in the 806 showing that we have donks too.
> *


is that summat to be proud of tho :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

nope not really I've been nowing him for a while we use to be in a car club called royalty,he built that car and built the suspension hisself,also he's has built some low lows back in the the day when we use to clown and break our stuff,jonny was in the car club as well clowning too,so QUIT HATIN!!!.AND brian what's that face or symbol about.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@May 28 2008, 11:37 AM~10754456
> *yo who posted the pic on JK's purple lac or donk lac it's in the dubs and above post on page 794 or 795.
> *



HOLY SHIT!!! I heard about that lac but I didn't believe it...

:barf:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

this 1 when i saw it it was in og paint and missing a fender


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@May 28 2008, 07:49 PM~10757682
> *nope not really I've been nowing him for a while we use to be in a car club called royalty,he built that car and built the suspension hisself,also he's has built some low lows back in the the day when we use to clown and break our stuff,jonny was in the car club as well clowning too,so QUIT HATIN!!!.AND brian what's that face or symbol about.
> *


 :barf:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

GOOD MORNING WEST TEXAS LITTLE OVER A MONTH TILL THE SHOW


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

only peek anyone's getting...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ooooh frame pulling at 2 am :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 29 2008, 11:24 AM~10761804
> *ooooh frame pulling at 2 am  :biggrin:
> *


fun fun fun homie... :biggrin: I'm still tryin' to line up homie on the paint...don't know if it's gonna happen for sure, at least not in time for the show...it will happen though.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

where's everyone? The donk scare them away???


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

STILL SLEEPIN


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

up :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

I know most of you guys will be at the show in Hereford on the 29th, but is anyone going to LRM Denver?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i may be going to denver on the saturday to collect parts but we should be at herford on the sunday with a single n a double


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 29 2008, 09:18 PM~10767197
> *i may be going to denver on the saturday to collect parts but we should be at herford on the sunday with a single n a double
> *



How late you plan on staying?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 29 2008, 10:02 PM~10767725
> *:biggrin:
> *



What Up


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

chilln and u bro


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 29 2008, 09:25 PM~10767288
> *How late you plan on staying?
> *


dunno yet not sure whats happening yet but we may have to collect some stock from ron on the saturday no details yet but il let yall know


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+May 29 2008, 10:54 PM~10768235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright bro, let me know...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

KUL I WANT ONE HAV HER SIGN IT LOWTOYZ C.C :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

TTMT


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

howdy yall


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

what's good!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Jun 2 2008, 01:33 PM~10780497
> *what's good!
> *


Long time no see, noticed u been in the garage...what's up?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

trying to get it done and ready hopefully making sure everything goes back to gather to get it runing.what's up with that sneek pic of the car,I'm going to post a pic of my car once it's put back togather as soon as possible.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Jun 2 2008, 03:45 PM~10781256
> *trying to get it done and ready hopefully making sure everything goes back to gather to get it runing.what's up with that sneek pic of the car,I'm going to post a pic of my car once it's put back togather as soon as possible.
> *


posted a pic a couple pages back, that's it till the show. It's not gonna be painted after all, at least not by the show, about 2-4 weeks after it will be. My painter started working on a different car and won't be done in time to finish mine in time...but it'll still be there...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 26 2008, 11:59 PM~10743775
> *get 8's and 10's beto
> *


 :0 not really sure cause I wann make it look old school


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 2 2008, 02:21 PM~10781495
> *posted a pic a couple pages back, that's it till the show. It's not gonna be painted after all, at least not by the show, about 2-4 weeks after it will be. My painter started working on a different car and won't be done in time to finish mine in time...but it'll still be there...
> *


no sneak peaks im afraid but i can tell ya that the frames almost rolling got the rear end back on tonight just waiting on coils n cylinders


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

Made a quick stop at Saul's shop today while driving back to lbk


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 31 2008, 04:49 AM~10776742
> *KUL I WANT ONE HAV HER SIGN IT LOWTOYZ C.C  :biggrin:
> *



Oh For Sure


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 31 2008, 04:49 AM~10776742
> *KUL I WANT ONE HAV HER SIGN IT LOWTOYZ C.C  :biggrin:
> *



Oh For Sure


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 2 2008, 11:00 PM~10784555
> *Oh For Sure
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

let me let how much the mags are gonna run


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Jun 2 2008, 07:57 PM~10783536
> *Made a quick stop at Saul's shop today while driving back to lbk
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! what's going on over there, seems like the show was at Saul's shop yesterday. :0 Kandy & Chrome every where :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Jun 3 2008, 09:16 AM~10786529
> *DAMN!!! what's going on over there, seems like the show was at Saul's shop yesterday. :0  Kandy & Chrome every where :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

ALRIGHT ROLL CALL TIME, WHO'S GOING AND WHO'S BEEN BLOWING SMOKE UP EVERYONE'S ASS?

HOPPERS
1. BUD -Blue Cutty
2. STEVIE D -Purple GP
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.

Show Cars
1.
2.
3.
4.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

hmmm is that the position were gunna finish :biggrin:


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

i would go but stevie aint lettin me know was up on that shipment of bmh parts hes gettin :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

im still waiting on it myself i bought almost all there stock lol ,ron n jess are off on holiday as of 2mora so hopefully ricky bobby will send it out whilst there away if not i guess ima have to wait till they get back lol once it gets here il let ya know homie you can have 1st dibs :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 3 2008, 05:18 PM~10789714
> *hmmm is that the position were gunna finish  :biggrin:
> *


nope, it'll be the other way around... I'm good with 2nd though...I've come to terms with it already :biggrin: 

But when Amy's cutty comes out watch out...lol


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 3 2008, 03:16 PM~10789696
> *ALRIGHT ROLL CALL TIME, WHO'S GOING AND WHO'S BEEN BLOWING SMOKE UP EVERYONE'S ASS?
> 
> HOPPERS
> ...



:roflmao: 

Your Loving This Aren't You? :biggrin: Someone Better Take Some Good Pictures, Of All The Rides Not Just The Hop...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

This is how i would like to have monte by next years show only candy apple red with old school patterns and lots of flake and some sort of old school looking hydro setup :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 3 2008, 06:57 PM~10790465
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Your Loving This Aren't You?  :biggrin:  Someone Better Take Some Good Pictures, Of All The Rides Not Just The Hop...
> *


maan, I just know this topic started with a whooooooooooole lotta talking...but now it's died down, and I haven't seen many people on the street. So I just wanna know.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 3 2008, 05:16 PM~10789696
> *ALRIGHT ROLL CALL TIME, WHO'S GOING AND WHO'S BEEN BLOWING SMOKE UP EVERYONE'S ASS?
> 
> HOPPERS
> ...






no one ever say's they will be there because if there's someone that can beat them
they don't want to show up!!!!! hno: hno:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 4 2008, 07:09 PM~10799769
> *:0  :0
> *


sup brian!!!!! hear anything of the june 1 show :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Jun 4 2008, 03:59 PM~10799275
> *no one ever say's they will be there because if there's someone that can beat them
> they don't want to show up!!!!! hno:  hno:
> *


were gunna be there if the cars play ball this time lol


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Jun 4 2008, 09:59 PM~10801552
> *sup brian!!!!!        hear anything of the june 1 show :biggrin:
> *


nah man i was at work


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Where can I get the batteries here in Amarillo? Need the best priced...


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

Going to Denver after all :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 5 2008, 08:14 AM~10803773
> *Where can I get the batteries here in Amarillo? Need the best priced...
> *


vato zone :biggrin: or check with interstate batteries on I27


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 5 2008, 10:55 AM~10805158
> *vato zone  :biggrin: or check with interstate batteries on I27
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i bought three from them when i worked for toot n totum at discount they work good we put them in my homies cutty then he crushed the car with my batteries in there :angry:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 5 2008, 12:55 PM~10805158
> *vato zone  :biggrin: or check with interstate batteries on I27
> *


tried Interstate this morning, fuker's wanted $134 per battery


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 5 2008, 02:09 PM~10805776
> *tried Interstate this morning, fuker's wanted $134 per battery
> *


tried B&W, they said "We don't sell batteries for them hydraulic cars, they have too many warranties and they always bring them in to charge them." I hadn't had my Wheaties so I fucked up and told him they where for my setup.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 5 2008, 12:12 PM~10805816
> *tried B&W, they said "We don't sell batteries for them hydraulic cars, they have too many warranties and they always bring them in to charge them." I hadn't had my Wheaties so I fucked up and told him they where for my setup.
> *


I would of told him what do you mean them hydraulic cars you fucking hick :biggrin:


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

yo what's good, I have pics of the show on june 1st just got to get them developed I'll try to post them if I can if not I'll take them to bud and let him post them.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 5 2008, 01:09 PM~10805776
> *tried Interstate this morning, fuker's wanted $134 per battery
> *


did u ask for the rebuilt ones thats wut i got and they came with a 3 month warranty


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 5 2008, 11:10 PM~10809750
> *did u ask for the rebuilt ones thats wut i got and they came with a 3 month warranty
> *


He wouldn't tell me at all...I would take blemished, but not refurbished...I don't trust them.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Got the body back on the frame, gonna bolt it down today, and start cutting the trunk out...should be good to go, just need to get the batts...anyone wanna loan you homie $900??? LMAO


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 6 2008, 10:12 AM~10812809
> *Got the body back on the frame, gonna bolt it down today, and start cutting the trunk out...should be good to go, just need to get the batts...anyone wanna loan you homie $900??? LMAO
> *



That's it? You accept paypal? :biggrin: lol, just get em from Interstate! Or tell Stevie to hook it up...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 6 2008, 12:02 PM~10813614
> *That's it? You accept paypal?  :biggrin:  lol, just get em from Interstate! Or tell Stevie to hook it up...
> *


shit i got almost $2000 in the car already :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 6 2008, 02:02 PM~10813614
> * just get em from Interstate!
> *


shit that'd be $1451


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

have you tried to get blems from grand battery


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 6 2008, 02:57 PM~10813947
> *have you tried to get blems from grand battery
> *


Not yet, I'll try and call them here in a min.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

cars is all primered now :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dont mean shit without pics homie you know that


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 7 2008, 12:59 AM~10817517
> *dont mean shit without pics homie you know that
> *


 :roflmao: ill get some :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hows the gp and buds cutty


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 6 2008, 03:17 PM~10814439
> *Not yet, I'll try and call them here in a min.
> *


dont do it jus save and get the good shit trust me ive tried everything grand batt sells those blems but there all mixed cca they will tell you they range from 400 to 950 cca the workaholics worked jus fine and u can tell the difference from refurbed too


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 7 2008, 01:58 AM~10817745
> *hows the gp and buds cutty
> *


gettin there


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

kool joe u coming to car show


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

im gunna try to get the car runnin it should by then so i'll be there with the cutt and hopfully with a new toy


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Jun 8 2008, 12:22 PM~10823321
> *im gunna try to get the car runnin it should by then so i'll be there with the cutt and hopfully with a new toy
> *


 :thumbsup: :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

up


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

3 sundays till the show :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 10 2008, 03:27 PM~10839101
> *3 sundays till the show  :biggrin:
> *


baum baum baum


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

so you guys ready to get it on im bustin out my hopper for this show im hittin atleast 1/2 inch and thats with full charge on my batteries. :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: y no se enojen it's all in fun


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

bttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jun 11 2008, 08:53 AM~10844968
> *so you guys ready to get it on im bustin out my hopper for this show im hittin atleast 1/2 inch and thats with full charge on my batteries. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: y no se enojen it's all in fun
> *


its all good wut flavor chips do you i got chips for the chippers :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 12 2008, 04:00 PM~10856336
> *its all good wut flavor chips do you i got chips for the chippers  :biggrin:
> *


Save some for Antwaun :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

here we go,hope you got your batteries bud,by the way you have never it switches as far as I know and everbody else know's too so I'm going to bring a bag for you for sure.the question is are you going to hit your own switch or is it going to be your buddy?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Jun 12 2008, 10:05 PM~10859477
> *here we go,hope you got your batteries bud,by the way you have never it switches as far as I know and everbody else know's too so I'm going to bring a bag for you for sure.the question is are you going to hit your own switch or is it going to be your buddy?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: it almost here :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

DO I HAVE ANY REQUEST FOR FLAVORS ON CHIPS :biggrin: I WANT NACHO CHEESE CUZ I KNOW IM GONNA BE CHIPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 12 2008, 11:51 PM~10859974
> *DO I HAVE ANY REQUEST FOR FLAVORS ON CHIPS  :biggrin: I WANT NACHO CHEESE CUZ I KNOW IM GONNA BE CHIPPIN  :biggrin:
> *


SEND ME SOME FLYERS TO PASS OUT!!!

SORRY SO LATE....BEEN BUSYYYYYYY

IM GOING TO HAVE SOME HOMIES SET UP A BOOTH!!!
GIVE ME YOUR NUMBER....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Mar 29 2008, 01:28 PM~10283784
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 12 2008, 11:54 PM~10860543
> *SEND ME SOME FLYERS TO PASS OUT!!!
> 
> SORRY SO LATE....BEEN BUSYYYYYYY
> ...


 :0 :0 
man im all out of flyer homie ill see wut i can do

ill pm you my #


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

opps double post :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hey bud those look like bolt-ons :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ttmt


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

I see ya!!!!


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

I see ya!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY HOMIES


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 15 2008, 12:38 PM~10874055
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY HOMIES
> *


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 15 2008, 12:38 PM~10874055
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY HOMIES
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 13 2008, 06:06 PM~10865270
> *hey bud those look like bolt-ons  :biggrin:
> *


than look again homie :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 16 2008, 10:37 AM~10879245
> *than look again homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

im gonna go pick up the tropies on friday :0 :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

cool how many you gettin


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

yo buggs came by today with a dude that I've have not seen in a while,he's building a single pump hopper s10 also he told me that there is going to be a hopp off between the gold caprice and the white lincoln that was at auto zone last night, it's suppose to go down this sunday we'll see.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Jun 16 2008, 10:13 PM~10884967
> *yo buggs came by today with a dude that I've have not seen in a while,he's building a single pump hopper s10 also he told me that there is going to be a hopp off between the gold caprice and the white lincoln that was at auto zone last night, it's suppose to go down this sunday we'll see.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

gunna be worth a look got a homie coming in from england so it will be nice for them i may even bring the gp out but then again maybe i wont lol


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 17 2008, 10:32 PM~10893534
> *gunna be worth a look got a homie coming in from england so it will be nice for them i may even bring the gp out but then again maybe i wont lol
> *


Stevie quit teaseing us


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 16 2008, 08:45 PM~10883992
> *cool how many you gettin
> *


1st,2nd, 3rd place trophies for 7 classes
best of show, peoples choice, and a HOP TROPHY

THAT = 24 TROPHIES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 18 2008, 05:02 AM~10895360
> *Stevie quit teaseing us
> *


what lol im waiting on a few parts if they come in before the weekend il prob bring the old girl out for a play


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 18 2008, 09:19 AM~10895977
> *what lol im waiting on a few parts if they come in before the weekend il prob bring the old girl out for a play
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

where's bud!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

I KNO HE HASNT BEEN ON IN A WHILE FILE A MISSING PERSON'S REPORT :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Jun 18 2008, 09:03 PM~10901114
> *where's bud!
> *


don't be scurrred


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 19 2008, 07:16 AM~10904415
> *don't be scurrred
> *



hno: Haha, you get your batteries yet?


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 19 2008, 12:39 PM~10905493
> *hno:  Haha, you get your batteries yet?
> *


not yet, I believe that's gonna be the deciding factor on if I take the car or not... hno: hno:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

waiting on them to call so i can pick up the trophies :angry:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

just picked up the trophies ill pic here in a bit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: this is what my kitchen table looks like right now getting for the show :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: HOP, BEST OF SHOW, AND PEOPLE'S CHOICE TROPHIES :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: 1ST PLACE TROPHIES :biggrin: 










2ND PLACE TROPHIES


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: 3RD PLACE TROPHIES :biggrin: 










MOST CLUB ENTRIES AND MOST DISTANCE TRAVELED PLAQUES










 THATS ALL THE TROPHIES FOR THE SHOW HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

THANKS TO JOE SOLIZ MASONARY FOR SPONSORING THE TROPHIES AND CROWN TROPHIES FOR MAKING THEM


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Sweet Looking Trophy's Homie :biggrin: Next Year Have The Show On A Different Date Than LRM Denver, I Wanted To Go


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 20 2008, 07:30 PM~10916709
> *Sweet Looking Trophy's Homie  :biggrin:  Next Year Have The Show On A Different Date Than LRM Denver, I Wanted To Go
> *


it wasnt my choice i wanted to have it this sunday but the church picked next sunday


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hopefully it will be bigger and better next year too :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Man I won't be making it  I really want to go and hang out and maybe get a trophy while i'm there but I don't have the money. I should of never walked out of work :angry:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

itz aight homie ill post pics :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

im not sure if were gunna be there now as i may have to go to denver to pick up stock dunno yet :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 20 2008, 10:51 PM~10917703
> *im not sure if were gunna be there now as i may have to go to denver to pick up stock dunno yet  :0
> *


hey can i use your hoppin stick


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

yep ya sure can just remember tho it doesnt start until 10"  :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 20 2008, 10:45 PM~10917998
> *yep ya sure can just remember tho it doesnt start until 10"    :biggrin:
> *



Ha!


If you stay for the show in Denver, let me know...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 20 2008, 11:45 PM~10917998
> *yep ya sure can just remember tho it doesnt start until 10"    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: o yeah


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 20 2008, 10:46 PM~10918006
> *Ha!
> If you stay for the show in Denver, let me know...
> *


will do homie still not sure whats going on


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: one week


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 20 2008, 08:21 PM~10917263
> *itz aight homie ill post pics  :biggrin:
> *


cool homie i'll try to make it next year or something


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: i will be doing it next year too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: WEST TEXAS TTMT :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

heres the pics of my monte all primered :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

7 DAYZ TILL THE SHOW ITZ CRUNCH TIME


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

not long now :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:0 I CANT WAIT


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

yo what's up stevie heard you had your car out earlier this sunday what happened!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Jun 23 2008, 10:49 AM~10931940
> *yo what's up stevie heard you had your car out earlier this sunday what happened!
> *


gave her an outing and broke a $2 bolt but its all fun n games not looking like were gunna make sunday as ive gotta go to denver to collect stock so it looks like some1 else can have the money n trophy this year  yall gotta get it all on vid for me tho


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

dont look like i am niether but if anyone needs a 3 pump bmh setup let me know i gottsta pay for a lawyer to stay out of jail now so gotta get rid of it or the whole car if anyone is interested


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

WOW! looks like none of us is having any kind of luck.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Jun 23 2008, 06:34 PM~10935620
> *dont look like i am niether but if anyone needs a 3 pump bmh setup let me know i gottsta pay for a lawyer to stay out of jail now so gotta get rid of it or the whole car if anyone is interested
> *


ho much ya looking at


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

x2


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Jun 23 2008, 09:26 PM~10936057
> *WOW! looks like none of us is having any kind of luck.
> *


x 4

My brother-in-law who was lending me his Tahoe to haul the Cutty decided to go to Dallas, if he takes the Tahoe it's a no no for me also...


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 24 2008, 07:21 AM~10938979
> *x 4
> 
> My brother-in-law who was lending me his Tahoe to haul the Cutty decided to go to Dallas, if he takes the Tahoe it's a no no for me also...
> *



Well damn! Looks like no ones going after all, guess I wont miss much. Well hope everyone has a good weekend anyways...


Just drive the cutty over there :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 24 2008, 10:48 AM~10939446
> *Well damn! Looks like no ones going after all, guess I wont miss much. Well hope everyone has a good weekend anyways...
> Just drive the cutty over there  :biggrin:
> *


with no tags, inspection, and being a hopper??? No way, I'll drive it all around town, but I'm not taking it out of town unless it's on a trailer...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

monte looks good :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 29 2008, 11:35 AM~10283822
> *http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk203/w...various1097.jpg
> 
> heres a pic of my car
> *


which ones yours homie


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 24 2008, 12:28 PM~10940932
> *with no tags, inspection, and being a hopper??? No way, I'll drive it all around town, but I'm not taking it out of town unless it's on a trailer...
> *



Yeah why not?!!! :biggrin: 

Well at least take it out to the BLVD and hit that shit, and make sure someone takes pics...I want to see it!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wait till i get there bud :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jun 24 2008, 08:23 PM~10943755
> *which ones yours homie
> *











this one is mine homie


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 25 2008, 06:19 AM~10946353
> *wait till i get there bud  :biggrin:
> *


Since it seems a few of us aren't making it, we need to get a hop going within a few weeks here. I'm 100% not makin' it, my front pump and back cylinders are in that shipment that Stevie's going to pick up, so it's not gonna happen.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 25 2008, 04:21 AM~10946359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coo wish i could go check out this show i might just cruise over there if the weather aint bad i'll see but good luck with the show homie


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

thanx homie i hope its a good one 2


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

fo sho lets get it crackin in a few weeks in amarillo


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

awready lets make it soon before i have to get rid of my shit


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm in, lacking the same parts in the rear but surely I can get my car out so we can get this going.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:0 :0 i hope im off if in callin in sick :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Jun 25 2008, 04:29 PM~10950681
> *I'm in, lacking the same parts in the rear but surely I can get my car out so we can get this going.
> *


im collecting the stock this weekend so ima have the parts you need :biggrin: even if they aint cce


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 26 2008, 12:37 PM~10955748
> *im collecting the stock this weekend so ima have the parts you need  :biggrin: even if they aint cce
> *


Antwaun, just buy cce stickers and put them all over the parts, I won't tell nobody... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 26 2008, 12:33 PM~10956188
> *Antwaun, just buy cce stickers and put them all over the parts, I won't tell nobody... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you still gonna be at the show


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 26 2008, 04:06 PM~10957429
> *you still gonna be at the show
> *


nope, probably heading to the lake...


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

That's funny,but I already have my stickers,got yours oh yea by the way the cce equipped lincoln served the caprice it did good on 8 batteries.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 26 2008, 02:49 PM~10957738
> *nope, probably heading to the lake...
> *



Damn, that sucks that no one is going to go after all.... :nosad:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 26 2008, 10:53 PM~10960367
> *Damn, that sucks that no one is going to go after all.... :nosad:
> *



with plenty of time 2 get ready for the show , just for several people to back out!    


Its like dominos llllllll///////--------- everyone follows :0 :0


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Jun 26 2008, 09:14 PM~10960563
> *with plenty of time 2 get ready for the show , just for several people to back out!
> Its like dominos  llllllll///////--------- everyone follows :0  :0
> *



Haha, well I have to be at the Denver LRM show or i would go down to support Brian and the rest of the homies in Hereford, but I'm going to be the first person ever to cover an LRM show for another magazine :biggrin: so I'll be in CO. Hey tell Sweet, Micheal and everyone else Chris says hi...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

if i wernt collecting parts i would have been there fo sho you still wanna borrow the sticks homie


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 27 2008, 12:51 AM~10961717
> *if i wernt collecting parts i would have been there fo sho you still wanna borrow the sticks homie
> *


yeah thats why i was askin bud if he was still coming so he could bring it does it break down


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

na its 1 piece and its fairly big lol


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

do you think it will fit in my white car the back seat lay down


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 27 2008, 09:23 AM~10963257
> *do you think it will fit in my white car the back seat lay down
> *



I haven't seen it but i doubt it...

What up homie?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i think it will


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 27 2008, 05:25 PM~10966361
> *i think it will
> *



I dont know, it has to measure all the hoppers hitting 80+ :biggrin: 

Whaaaaats up!!! Whats new with you besides getting ready for the show, how's the familia?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 27 2008, 06:28 PM~10966377
> *I dont know, it has to measure all the hoppers hitting 80+  :biggrin:
> 
> Whaaaaats up!!! Whats new with you besides getting ready for the show, how's the familia?
> *


i just been chilln and waitin to see the turnout for the show the familia is good :biggrin: some of Los Bajitos C. C. from Lubbock are coming in saturday.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

when can i pick it up stevie


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 27 2008, 06:37 PM~10966660
> *i just been chilln and waitin to see the turnout for the show the familia is good :biggrin: some of Los Bajitos C. C. from Lubbock are coming in saturday.
> *



Well thats good to hear homie. Sucks that the people that were suppose to hop from ama aren't going to be able to make it out there, tell BUD to at least go to support the show, he doesn't have to hop! Hope you have a good turnout and weekend bro, I'm out to Denver...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hav fun in denver homie he said hes goin to the lake


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

im leaving for denver 2mora about 1ish so anytime before that homie it will prob fit if it sticks out the trunk a bit lol let me know homie n il tell ya where i live lol


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ill give u a call wen i head that way


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 28 2008, 12:23 AM~10967906
> *tell BUD to at least go to support the show, he doesn't have to hop! *


Normally I would homie, but between both jobs I work 7 days a week, I already got this day off from the 2nd job, and it was to hop at the show, since I ain't hoppin' I'm goin to the lake or doing something else with my wife and kids...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

have fun homie


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

im off to hereford see you there


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Goodluck everyone.


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 28 2008, 03:28 PM~10970345
> *Goodluck everyone.
> *



looks like this show will be under water!!!!!! 5 inches of rain :angry: :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Jun 28 2008, 10:20 PM~10972338
> *looks like this show will be under water!!!!!!  5 inches of rain :angry:  :angry:
> *


I know. but fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

anyone get pics


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 28 2008, 09:30 AM~10969326
> *Normally I would homie, but between both jobs I work 7 days a week, I already got this day off from the 2nd job, and it was to hop at the show, since I ain't hoppin' I'm goin to the lake or doing something else with my wife and kids...
> *




Guess I can understand you on that one homie. I seen Stevie but I didn't get to talk to him as much as I would have liked, I was too busy. Anyways, here's what your Majestics homies where doing in Denver....


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

there were 19 entries and 1 hopper and that was bobby of course ill post pics later on im tired


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 30 2008, 12:07 AM~10977781
> *Guess I can understand you on that one homie. I seen Stevie but I didn't get to talk to him as much as I would have liked, I was too busy. Anyways, here's what your Majestics homies where doing in Denver....
> 
> 
> ...


fuk yeah, Big M's car is a thing of beauty...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

just got home fookin tired lol audi was well loaded haha good to meet ya blvd dude you was snappin pics all day we will have to chat more next time i didnt even get a chance to look around at the static show cars was having 2much fun in the hop pitt especialy brian from cce screaming and running away from a upsidedown cutty lol ron put it down with big ms tre and it only runs reg pumps no pistons here


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD+Jun 30 2008, 08:12 AM~10979620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck, I'm tired too! Those two days always wear me out, and thats cause I didn't even go out with Joe Ray and Saul Saturday night...

The hop was good, got a lot of pics. It was nice meeting you too homie, sorry I disappeared on you, we'll talk more when I go out to AMA...

SO WHERE ARE THE HEREFORD PICS?


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

where them pics at from the carshow.. post em up!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

this is what the park looked like where we were suppose to have the show and festival :angry:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hey somes pics of Los Bajitos Car Club from Lubbock


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

more


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

more


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

more


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

Brown Impressions Car Club Hereford, Tx


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

pics of other cars


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

more


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

and more


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

and the hopper










thats all the pics from the show


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

next year will be bigger and better


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

we will be there next year just dont have it on the same day as any other show lol


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn it I knew i should have gone :angry: Oh well Next year will be better


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 30 2008, 09:30 PM~10985354
> *we will be there next year just dont have it on the same day as any other show lol
> *


thats wasnt my choice mine wuz last week


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i want to thank art for helpin me judge the show :biggrin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 30 2008, 10:30 PM~10985354
> *we will be there next year just dont have it on the same day as any other show lol
> *



hey you need to be here for the local area to help support your bizzzz

big towns know about BM :uh: :uh:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 30 2008, 10:55 PM~10985633
> *i want to thank art for helpin me judge the show  :biggrin:
> *


any time, just like to be involved


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll be there too next year,what's up stevie did you pick up any parts.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

I STARTED A TOPIC FOR THE CARSHOW ON AUGUST 10TH


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HERES THE TOPIC

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=417549


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Jun 30 2008, 08:58 PM~10985673
> *hey you need to be here for the local area to help support your bizzzz
> 
> big towns know about BM :uh:  :uh:
> *


i only went to collect parts worked out cheaper than shipping it all  


yep antwaun i got marts what you need homie :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I think my homies Troka would have placed


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

so you had it at the bull barn i thought they weren't letting any more car shows out there . nevermind it was a church function i see a familiar placa Brown Impressions . GoodTurn our Brian


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

yo i need the teloscopic cylinders, how much?also I might have you a job for this dude in my class he want's to know how much for a full frame wrap extended a-arms it's a cutlass and will you pick it up the motor will be out of it.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Jul 2 2008, 01:45 AM~10995244
> *yo i need the teloscopic cylinders, how much?also I might have you a job for this dude in my class he want's to know how much for a full frame wrap extended a-arms it's a cutlass and will you pick it up the motor will be out of it.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

got the cylinders in stock $225 full wrap extended arms rear end reinforced il do it for $2100 i can have it done in 2 weeks let me know homie


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 2 2008, 11:00 AM~10996485
> *got the cylinders in stock $225 full wrap extended arms rear end reinforced il do it for $2100 i can have it done in 2 weeks let me know homie
> *


I can testify to that...Stevie's got some of the quickest turnaround times I've ever seen.


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

yo I'm going to need them cylinders fo sho I will get at you as soon as possiable oh yea what size are they?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Jul 2 2008, 12:08 PM~10997919
> *yo I'm going to need them cylinders fo sho I will get at you as soon as possiable oh yea what size are they?
> *


22s homie


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jul 2 2008, 09:07 AM~10996526
> *I can testify to that...Stevie's got some of the quickest turnaround times I've ever seen.
> *


fo sho we try homie gunna do some arms soon just to keep in stock


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

we will try to make it out there next year to i'll let all the homies here in odessa know too


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jul 2 2008, 06:57 PM~11000365
> *we will try to make it out there next year to i'll let all the homies here in odessa know too
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY HOMIES


----------

